# Facts; Deal with them



## PapaFrita (13 February 2012)

1. If my horse is naughty he/she gets a smack. That way boundaries are set and the naughty behaviour stops before it becomes a problem. I do NOT beat my horses. If you don't know the difference, then LEARN.
2. I love a horse with a bit of personality, but invading my personal space is absolutely NOT on. If you barge into me, I will LET YOU KNOW this is unacceptable.
3. Sometimes my horse (LC) is a little *****. He does NOT need his teeth/back or tack seen to (not least because he's not being ridden) He's just a little *****. I'm sure he'll grow out of it, not least because I don't shove a carrot in his mouth when he does it...
4. Yes, I'm sure it's lovely to ride  SOME horses bareback. PF, on the other hand, is built like a whippet. A skinny whippet crossed with an eel that has been covered in lard. It's not fun, it's not bonding, and it certainly does not improve my balance or seat. I won't do it and that's that. 
5.Not all horses can be hacked out. PF likes to examine every inch of our route and make personal friends with every animate or inanimate object we encounter. I haven't got all day and I just can't be @rsed. As long as she doesn't do it at a show (she doesn't) I can't be bothered.
6. My horses eat oats. Actually PF eats oats. She is NO sharper than she has ever been. I will never ever feed cubes or mixes again. Are you sure you know exactly what's in your feed?? Inform yourself. Feed companies will try to sell you their products. Do your own research.
7. If I'm not happy with what my farrier/ vet is doing I will ask questions and I will make suggestions. I am not an idiot, they cannot make me feel like an idiot because I will always DO MY OWN RESEARCH
8. I can see that your horse doesn't track up/is behind the vertical/looks more miserable that Totilas ridden my MAR... don't assume everyone is as gullible as you would like them to be.
9. For my family; yes, I do love my horses more than most of you, why do you ask? They are better looking, smell better and make more reasonable demands of my time.
10 Add your own...


----------



## PapaFrita (13 February 2012)

Oh, I don't need NH because I have common sense. Sadly Common Sense appears to be a misnomer as its not all that common and has to put on a DVD with overpriced gear to go with it.


----------



## black_horse (13 February 2012)

1) no I don't care if you don't have that issue, dee is my horse to do whatsoever I want with. If I want to get on her and do bendy poles with her. I will. Got it?
2) no I am not abusing my horse because I growl at her when she is naughty. She's big and needs manners. 
3) just because I bandage her legs doesn't make me a diva. I don't like boots. **** happens. 
4) so what I have bling. It's my money. My horse. Sod off. 
5) and so what I ride in a double. I have issues and dee is too strong in a snaffle. She's happier in her double.


----------



## MeganLindsx (13 February 2012)

(I will probably get shot for this but...)

Barefoot is not always the answer!!


----------



## PapaFrita (13 February 2012)

black_horse said:



			2) no I am not abusing my horse because I growl at her when she is naughty. She's big and needs manners.
		
Click to expand...

Well that's no good because I will SMACK mine if she's naughty. Smack trumps growl 




			3) just because I bandage her legs doesn't make me a diva. I don't like boots. **** happens. 
4) so what I have bling. It's my money. My horse. Sod off. 

Click to expand...

*cough* Diva! *cough*


----------



## PapaFrita (13 February 2012)

MeganLindsx said:



			(I will probably get shot for this but...)

Barefoot is not always the answer!!
		
Click to expand...

Run!! Run for the hills!!


----------



## black_horse (13 February 2012)

Sod off PF 

Bearfoot isn't best. I mean. Why would you want your horse to have claws 


Stabling and rugging a horse isn't cruel.


----------



## MeganLindsx (13 February 2012)

Is there a witness protection scheme on this page?!?


----------



## PapaFrita (13 February 2012)

black_horse said:



			Sod off PF 

Bearfoot isn't best. I mean. Why would you want your horse to have claws 

Stabling and rugging a horse isn't cruel. 

Click to expand...

Well you're just an evil madam!!! All that matchy stuff AND rugging up!! Off to hell you go!!


----------



## PapaFrita (13 February 2012)

MeganLindsx said:



			Is there a witness protection scheme on this page?!?
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, good question. Fortunately for me (at least) I'm in South America at the moment


----------



## black_horse (13 February 2012)

Better sue me now and call the RSPCA because I won't change my ways .


----------



## PapaFrita (13 February 2012)

black_horse said:



			Better sue me now and call the RSPCA because I won't change my ways .
		
Click to expand...

Oh well you're perfectly safe because the RSPCA won't lift a finger until your questionable bit/rug/matchy choices appear in the Daily Fail


----------



## xxMozlarxx (13 February 2012)

Yes my pony has no shoes.he isn't 'barefoot' he has hooves..just no shoes. I put hoof hardener on his hooves and it works!! (gasp!) I don't give him a special diet, check out some pyramid chart or do anything that I didn't do before.


----------



## PapaFrita (13 February 2012)

xxMozlarxx said:



			Yes my pony has no shoes.he isn't 'barefoot' he has hooves..just no shoes. I put hoof hardener on his hooves and it works!! (gasp!) I don't give him a special diet, check out some pyramid chart or do anything that I didn't do before.
		
Click to expand...

*bonkers* 
Yes, there IS more than one way to manage your horse's feet!!


----------



## classic_astra (13 February 2012)

* sometimes my horse lives out rugless for the whole winter, shes fat, its not cruelty
* i bred my foal for ME TO KEEP out of a mare with unknown breeding
* my filly will get a slap if she bites/barges/kicks or anything else undesirable she has learnt from day one what things are and arent acceptable, things that are acceptable is rewarded with a pat/treat depending on whats at hand at the time! 
* i occasionally ride my mare bareback in the field with no hat, its is MY choice, im 27 years of age, deal with it, or dont, im not bothered. 

think thats about it!!

the way i do things with my horses sometimes may raise an eyebrow but anyone is welcome to come and see/play with them thereselves to see how happy, healthy and polite they are!


----------



## KSR (13 February 2012)

Most of mine aren't rugged and two babies never even seen one


----------



## PapaFrita (13 February 2012)

classic_astra said:



			* sometimes my horse lives out rugless for the whole winter, shes fat, its not cruelty
* i bred my foal for ME TO KEEP out of a mare with unknown breeding
* my filly will get a slap if she bites/barges/kicks or anything else undesirable she has learnt from day one what things are and arent acceptable, things that are acceptable is rewarded with a pat/treat depending on whats at hand at the time! 
* i occasionally ride my mare bareback in the field with no hat, its is MY choice, im 27 years of age, deal with it, or dont, im not bothered. 

think thats about it!!

the way i do things with my horses sometimes may raise an eyebrow but anyone is welcome to come and see/play with them thereselves to see how happy, healthy and polite they are!
		
Click to expand...

Oi! I smack my horses!! Choose a different form of abuse! 
Also, I'm sure you would reconsider the bareback riding if you had a horse as narrow as mine


----------



## PapaFrita (13 February 2012)

KSR said:



			Most of mine aren't rugged and two babies never even seen one
		
Click to expand...

I've never heard of such a horror!!!!


----------



## classic_astra (13 February 2012)

PapaFrita said:



			Oi! I smack my horses!! Choose a different form of abuse! 
Also, I'm sure you would reconsider the bareback riding if you had a horse as narrow as mine  

Click to expand...

ha ha it depends what they do to how hard they get slapped, but usually it hurts me more than them! slapping and cold hands dont mix! 

i wouldnt ride a narrow horse bareback, would want to have children someday ha ha lucky for me i have a fat cob


----------



## PapaFrita (13 February 2012)

I use an open hand. It stings like hell quite a lot of the time, but a horse can feel a fly land on its coat, so it must hurt them loads... right? *rolls eyes*
Are you a bloke? In which case I do understand your reluctance to ride a narrow horse bareback (I don't do it, personally) but if you're a woman and are worried about being able to have children... ummm... are you quite sure you're doing it correctly? (The riding!!! The riding!!  )


----------



## classic_astra (13 February 2012)

PapaFrita said:



			I use an open hand. It stings like hell quite a lot of the time, but a horse can feel a fly land on its coat, so it must hurt them loads... right? *rolls eyes*
Are you a bloke? In which case I do understand your reluctance to ride a narrow horse bareback (I don't do it, personally) but if you're a woman and are worried about being able to have children... ummm... are you quite sure you're doing it correctly? (The riding!!! The riding!!  )
		
Click to expand...

lol no i am female but im sure u can some how damage "down there" on a narrow enough horse?! or am i just talking poo?! (probably the case!)


----------



## PapaFrita (13 February 2012)

classic_astra said:



			lol no i am female but im sure u can some how damage "down there" on a narrow enough horse?! or am i just talking poo?! (probably the case!)
		
Click to expand...

Well, I can imagine some 'damage' to private bits, but not childbearing issues  Personally I don't ride my very narrow horse bareback because it's just too uncomfortable


----------



## MeganLindsx (13 February 2012)

There must be some sort of risk of being split in two?!?!


----------



## PapaFrita (13 February 2012)

MeganLindsx said:



			There must be some sort of risk of being split in two?!?! 

Click to expand...

How narrow is your horse?????


----------



## MeganLindsx (13 February 2012)

.. Razor blade thin!


----------



## PapaFrita (13 February 2012)

MeganLindsx said:



			.. Razor blade thin!  

Click to expand...

LOL, someone once said riding PF was like "riding a credit card". I thought THAT was bad enough


----------



## MeganLindsx (13 February 2012)

LOL.. Mine was once compared to an envolope!!


----------



## ausipaliboi (13 February 2012)

I have just snorted my tea all over my keyboard.  Is there a janitor in this thread who can come clean it up for me?  I am busy watching my NH DVD    

1. I don't actually have a NH DVD, I have lots of books by lots of different riders and I have read them all but I haven't put any of them into practice 
2. My horses are very expensive ornaments and will never be competition horses who earn their keep.
3. I have never had a saddler out to fit my saddle (to any of the numerous different horses I have used it on).  I have not had my horses teeth done in the nearly 4 years I have owned him.  He has never met a chiropractor / acupuncturist / physiotherapist / massage therapist / psychotherapist (I can't think of anything else that ends in "ist"
4. I do strange things with my horse and he is non the worse for it.  I bath him in the middle of a rain storm and then grin to myself when he goes and rolls in mud, I spent hours cleaning his rugs then took them in to get mended and then they sat in the shop for a year cos they weren't needed and it turned into a funny joke with me and the repairer, I hog his mane using scissors and then laugh hysterically at the mess I made before I rug him to hide it 
5. My horse will only walk freely to the end of the street and is prone to having panic attacks (because that tree over there is fully hiding a horse eating monster) and I am super thrilled with him because he walked 30m away from the paddock before heading home again, and if that is the only ride we have for months he will have 'earnt his keep'.
6. I refuse to let anyone else ride my horse because the people who have offered or that I know are not capable of handling him.  I am quite sure that if I sold him there is a 50/50 chance the person I sold him to would be better suited to him but I just don't care cos he is a very pretty expensive field ornament who is no doubt currently spooking at the shadows cast by the trees in his paddock


----------



## classic_astra (13 February 2012)

ausipaliboi said:



			I hog his mane using scissors and then laugh hysterically at the mess I made before I rug him to hide it 

Click to expand...

this made me laugh!! alot!!


----------



## Enfys (13 February 2012)

Nice one PF.

*I breed to sell  

*I ride my horses in curb bits, they share saddles, saddle pads, bridles and rugs. 

*Everything lives out, all year round, in snow, ice and -20C is merely inconvenient, *not* the end of the world.

*Yes I will use my hand, or the end of a rope, or whatever, on them if the need arises. I am not a "there, there, norty ponio, don't bite mummys' face again will you?" kind of person, sorry. 

*I weigh 120lbs soaking wet, some of my horses weigh 1300lbs, I use a chain if they pull or fart about, they learn, I have well behaved horses that are *not *head shy.

*I handle my foals from day one, every day and it has * not* ruined them.

*I will put a horse down rather than keep it as a field ornament on drugs to mask its' pain.

*Oh, and I feed oats as well, to everything I own, in a pile, on the ground.

*Lastly, my mantra is that there are many ways to skin a cat, my way not be yours, or yours mine, but, if the end result is the same then it really doesn't matter how we get there.


----------



## QueenOfCadence (13 February 2012)

1.) I don't always agree with you, It doesn't mean I'm wrong. I have an opinion, based on actual experience (not Black Beauty/National Velvet films). I'm a teenager in Accelerated - not a 12 year old in Middle school, I've grown up with horses - I'm not an idiot and thus feel I deserve to have an opinion

2.) I don't follow the mob here on HHO (you know posts always tilt to one side of the argument with everyone just agreeing, and then you always get that one person challenging the public opinion, and of course they consequently get executed for it. I'm usually that one person)

3.) Dear Barefooters
My horse wears shoes
Sincerely,
If it's abusive, how about you walk over some gravel barefoot?

4.) My horse doesn't live out - he's not an antelope. He's extremely spoilt and extremely fat, he also wear rugs (lots of) - he doesn't at all have a "Natural" lifestyle, as long as he's stuffing his face with manufactured horse food, lucerne and molasses (which gets put on his food) - he wont expect a natural life. And he's perfectly happy being part of my evil, unnatural lifestyle

4.) I've NEVER played the Parelli games, never will - my horse DOES respect me, I respect him and we're both extremely happy 

5.) I ride in a double at shows - occasionally in a Top Hat (In SA you're allowed to from Elementary onwards), shoot me. I choose to ride in a Top Hat knowing the consequences, if I fall of and crack my head open that's my problem

6.) I don't jump. Why? Because I don't like it.

7.) I hack. Occasionally. Not DAILY - most of the time I'm found in the dressage arena. My horse isn't unhappy or on the verge of having a mental breakdown


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (13 February 2012)

1) I also smack my horses and set boundaries. They are not abused. They are quite mannerly and unafraid.
2) Abba makes faces. This is her. She likes her stable and her space. I can walk in any time and do whatever is needed. As a matter of fact she is the most giving and mannerly horse of the bunch. She just likes to pretend. 
3) I also handle my foals everyday. There is a difference between correct handling and mollycoddling the cute baby. So when you see my yearling being led in from the field with just a rope around her neck and she stands on her own while legs are hosed off it's not trickery. They just know what's expected of them. 

4) tricks of the tarp do not make you a horseman or your horse super special. It just means you do different things with your horses. 
5) Mares can actually pee without being in season. 
6) I also feed oats to my TB's and TB/Warmblood crosses. Funny how my lot are not the crazy ones. Also while my 2 fatties are not in work, they do survive on a handful of oats and alfalfa with their vits and mins. I'm not secretly trying to starve then. It's only a token as they can actually survive on hay with vits and mins even in winter! 

And lastly, I love all horses. Don't care if it's a happy hacker or a GP SJ. They are all special and mean an awful lot to their owners. It's not a competition between owners of whose horse has done more. Relax and enjoy. 

Terri


----------



## MerrySherryRider (13 February 2012)

MeganLindsx said:



			(I will probably get shot for this but...)

Barefoot is not always the answer!!
		
Click to expand...

Really ? If you shout loud enough, it is. Cures every ailment known to horses, apparently. 
No need for vets and diagnostics anymore. Its so 'yesterday', Dahling.


----------



## tinap (13 February 2012)

1) I have a cob  (dont really need to add much more to that!!)

2) he also gets a slap if trying to be bolshy

3) I use a halter with a chain through it to lead him with on days when he is being a plank. I would much rather be in control of his humongous head that being dragged by it

4) he is ridden in a waterford gag. & by a child at that.

5) also has a martingale

6) oh & a flash (ducks for cover)

7) the fact that he is ridden in 'gadgets' does not mean that I am ignoring pain. It means he is one strong little bugger & we have found a combination that works, with help from  Vet, dentist, back person & instructor!!

8) if I choose to use rubber mats with a sprinkle of shavings this does not make my pony, myself, my dog or my house stink.

9) if I don't ride or have the desire to learn it doesn't make me completely useless!!


Right, off to get my tin hat now..........


----------



## Tinypony (13 February 2012)

Just for a bit of fun, a response to you PF, a member of H+H Royalty -  




 

1. If my horse is naughty he/she gets a smack. That way boundaries are set and the naughty behaviour stops before it becomes a problem. I do NOT beat my horses. If you don't know the difference, then LEARN.  

- Glad to hear that you do what works for you.  From reading this forum for some years, I feel that most posters know the difference between a smack and a beating.  

2. I love a horse with a bit of personality, but invading my personal space is absolutely NOT on. If you barge into me, I will LET YOU KNOW this is unacceptable.

- I have never, ever, read a thread where anyone has said they think a horse barging them is acceptable.  Maybe you could post a link?

3. Sometimes my horse (LC) is a little *****. He does NOT need his teeth/back or tack seen to (not least because he's not being ridden) He's just a little *****. I'm sure he'll grow out of it, not least because I don't shove a carrot in his mouth when he does it...

- Agreed.  Again, I've not met people who suggest shoving carrots in the mouths of naughty horses either on the forum or in real life.  You are obviously plagued with numpties.  

4. Yes, I'm sure it's lovely to ride  SOME horses bareback. PF, on the other hand, is built like a whippet. A skinny whippet crossed with an eel that has been covered in lard. It's not fun, it's not bonding, and it certainly does not improve my balance or seat. I won't do it and that's that. 

- It's your choice, nobody as far as I can see is trying to force anyone to try riding bareback.  If you WANTED to then you'd sort yourself out some padding, but as you don't then what's the problem?  I agree, if you tried to ride your whippet horse bareback with no padding I very much doubt if it would improve your seat.  You'd probably walk funny for a while too.

5.Not all horses can be hacked out. PF likes to examine every inch of our route and make personal friends with every animate or inanimate object we encounter. I haven't got all day and I just can't be @rsed. As long as she doesn't do it at a show (she doesn't) I can't be bothered.

- You've said it yourself, you can't be bothered.  However, just because you can't be bothered it doesn't mean that - if you wanted to - your horse couldn't be trained to hack out.  IF the owner wants to hack out and IF the person training is used to dealing with that, then there are very few horses that can't be trained to hack out.  BUT I'm not saying you are doing anything wrong, you don't want to hack out, so there's no problem to solve.

6. My horses eat oats. Actually PF eats oats. She is NO sharper than she has ever been. I will never ever feed cubes or mixes again. Are you sure you know exactly what's in your feed?? Inform yourself. Feed companies will try to sell you their products. Do your own research.

- I don't get this one, people seem to be getting more and more aware of what is in feeds all the time (rather as they are with what we eat).  I don't think you are particularly unique in this - or in that you feed oats.

7. If I'm not happy with what my farrier/ vet is doing I will ask questions and I will make suggestions. I am not an idiot, they cannot make me feel like an idiot because I will always DO MY OWN RESEARCH

- Again, I don't get this, the forum is full of people relating how they did their own research.

8. I can see that your horse doesn't track up/is behind the vertical/looks more miserable that Totilas ridden my MAR... don't assume everyone is as gullible as you would like them to be.

- I think you're relating to some personal experiences here, so good for you, you can tell if a horse is moving well.  

9. For my family; yes, I do love my horses more than most of you, why do you ask? They are better looking, smell better and make more reasonable demands of my time.

- Love it!   




 

10 Add your own... 

I'll add a few in anticipation, without even reading replies.

"arefoot doesn't cure everything" - link me to one post that says it does.
"My horse is better off with shoes on" - good, if it ain't broke don't fix it.  Don't get paranoid about it, nobody is accusing you of cruelty.
"NH is just common sense." - no it isn't, it's an attempt to translate someone's view of common sense.  People will always disagree about what common sense actually is.  We didn't spring out of the womb with common horse-sense, and people that think they did are often seen applying human psychology to their horses.


----------



## stencilface (13 February 2012)

1) never feed my horse oats, learnt that this is NOT a good idea  

2) Yes, I feed my horse lots of treats, he has never bitten anyone though, and his ickle face its just to cute to not feed them to  

3) I wear a treeless saddle, have magnetic boots/rugs and nope, I'm not a nutter

4) My horse will not melt in the rain, if he did, he wouldn't be as well covered as he is 

5) Poor behaviour will not be tolerated, unless its funny, in which case laughter is stifled (or attempts are made to stifle it) and horse is reprimanded appropriately.  A growl will usually suffice, if not - pony club kicks normally do the trick.


----------



## hudsonw (13 February 2012)

I bring my horses in at night all year round...shock horror!! Some horses like their stable and like a routine. I'm not a bad person because i chuck them in a field all year round (rugged or rugless) 

I rug my horses even though they aren't clipped. I'm not stupid and can judge for myself how cold my horses is and what PJ's they need on that night...Check the weather forecast for your area people, just because it's the tropics where you are it's colder elsewhere.

I don't turn out in bad weather which includes snow, ice, thick frost and swamp like conditions...I like seeing your pics of your horses running in the snow but don't look down at me because i don't want to slip over, break a leg (mine or horse) trying to get to the field.


----------



## tinap (13 February 2012)

^^^^^^

You just added ones that I forgot to add


----------



## Paris1 (13 February 2012)

I regret not making a DVD of me learnig to cat h my naughty pony twenty years ago. I would today be a millionaire as I, all by myself, discovered that if you push the horse awAy then remove eye contact  and ignore the bugger it want to know what you're doing and will be caught!


----------



## JFTDWS (13 February 2012)

Oh where to start?! I have video evidence of dafthoss and I abusing our poor ponies with pony club kicks, pony beating sticks and spurs if they won't go forwards. I'd rather he learnt some manners, thanks.
I took fergs for 5 hours of a 7 hour hack in dh's dressage saddle which has never been professionally fitted to him. The following day I forgot his saddle and rode him in j's instead - they both fit interchangeably. Shoot me now...
Both our horses had hoof left after about 9-10 hours of hacking and roadwork this weekend despite being barefoot and apparently rob needing shoes...
I feed the highlands straw and only straw. They're still easily a 3 by condition score. When they go over that I reserve the right to use any means available to me to help them diet.  No matter how mean that makes me.
I weigh nearly 20% of fergs body weight and he seems to manage just fine...  In fact, he's carried 20st without caring...
I'm summer I ride bareback, barefoot, in shorts and sometimes hatless...
Unlike people round here, I don't think a hack lasts half an hour and I do think it should always involve canter, preferably plural and gallop...
I've trained my ponies to rear and do tricks.  They aren't actually dangerous and can be ridden safely by others...

The list is endless. Within reason, there is more than one way to skin a cat and provided you aren't jeopardising your horse's wellbeing I don't care what people do...


----------



## Carefreegirl (13 February 2012)

PMT everybody ?


----------



## jeeve (13 February 2012)

ausipaliboi said:



			I have just snorted my tea all over my keyboard.  Is there a janitor in this thread who can come clean it up for me?  I am busy watching my NH DVD    

1. I don't actually have a NH DVD, I have lots of books by lots of different riders and I have read them all but I haven't put any of them into practice 
2. My horses are very expensive ornaments and will never be competition horses who earn their keep.
3. I have never had a saddler out to fit my saddle (to any of the numerous different horses I have used it on).  I have not had my horses teeth done in the nearly 4 years I have owned him.  He has never met a chiropractor / acupuncturist / physiotherapist / massage therapist / psychotherapist (I can't think of anything else that ends in "ist"
4. I do strange things with my horse and he is non the worse for it.  I bath him in the middle of a rain storm and then grin to myself when he goes and rolls in mud, I spent hours cleaning his rugs then took them in to get mended and then they sat in the shop for a year cos they weren't needed and it turned into a funny joke with me and the repairer, I hog his mane using scissors and then laugh hysterically at the mess I made before I rug him to hide it 
5. My horse will only walk freely to the end of the street and is prone to having panic attacks (because that tree over there is fully hiding a horse eating monster) and I am super thrilled with him because he walked 30m away from the paddock before heading home again, and if that is the only ride we have for months he will have 'earnt his keep'.
6. I refuse to let anyone else ride my horse because the people who have offered or that I know are not capable of handling him.  I am quite sure that if I sold him there is a 50/50 chance the person I sold him to would be better suited to him but I just don't care cos he is a very pretty expensive field ornament who is no doubt currently spooking at the shadows cast by the trees in his paddock

Click to expand...

I can relate with some points, i have heaps of books, I have bathed horse in the rain, i have heaps of rugs, and rarely use them, in the end we all have the right to be slightly obsessive, pedantic, eccentric or whatever you like with our ponies, in our own way.


----------



## Goldenstar (13 February 2012)

I have been know to use draw reins  ( retires to bunkers )
I also use traditional saddle with a tree and have a traditional saddler check the fit four times a year in between I bung one of various pads under the saddle I don't think the answer if your saddle does not fit is a treeless.
I clip my horses all over including legs.
Sometimes I keep them in the stable all day because I don't  like them getting dirty.
If my horse is naughty I give it a bloody good crack with the dressage whip as soon as its naughty rather than check the saddle teeth back remove the shoes first
I could go on but better go and do some work .


----------



## mrogers (13 February 2012)

my horse is kept in with at least 2 rugs on.....(ducks)


----------



## Tinypony (13 February 2012)

Stencilface said:



			1) never feed my horse oats, learnt that this is NOT a good idea  

2) Yes, I feed my horse lots of treats, he has never bitten anyone though, and his ickle face its just to cute to not feed them to  

3) I wear a treeless saddle, have magnetic boots/rugs and nope, I'm not a nutter

4) My horse will not melt in the rain, if he did, he wouldn't be as well covered as he is 

5) Poor behaviour will not be tolerated, unless its funny, in which case laughter is stifled (or attempts are made to stifle it) and horse is reprimanded appropriately.  A growl will usually suffice, if not - pony club kicks normally do the trick.
		
Click to expand...

I think you might be a nutter - you WEAR a saddle!


----------



## mystiandsunny (13 February 2012)

1) No way is right for all horses.  Whatever suits that horse, goes.  So I have horses that aren't shod, and horses that are.  Horses that are rugged, and horses that aren't.  Treeless and treed saddles etc...  
2) Boundaries are important, and the undisputable fact that I'm in charge is the most important of those.  So long as everyone understands where the line is, and the consequences of crossing it, we all have a lovely time.  I've never had it take more than a few weeks (usually takes a couple of days) for those boundaries to sink in, and I enjoy my herd of well mannered beasties every single day as a result.
3) A well-trained horse misbehaves because something is wrong.  There's a whole list of possibilities, but it's not that hard to figure out if it's pain and where, or if it's lack of turnout/herd issues/feed/lack of exercise etc.  A less well-trained horse will misbehave for the above, or because it's confused, doesn't respect the handler, doesn't like its work etc.  Again, not impossible to figure out what's going on and fix.
4) Horses are not machines.  They have personalities, a sense of humour, they get excited, and worried about things.  Subduing them into a robot-like creature isn't nice or fair.  Yes they should behave, but within that, a little spark is a good thing.  
5) Sorry, but you're not a good rider because your horse misbehaves and you stay on.  If you were GOOD, then your horse would be nicely mannered and listening to its rider, or at least improving every day in that direction.


----------



## Clannad48 (13 February 2012)

Paris1 said:



			I regret not making a DVD of me learnig to cat h my naughty pony twenty years ago. I would today be a millionaire as I, all by myself, discovered that if you push the horse awAy then remove eye contact  and ignore the bugger it want to know what you're doing and will be caught!
		
Click to expand...

^^^^^^^

Me too, my daughter was amazed that I could do this when a couple of years ago I did it to catch her pony.  Itsn't it what we used to do in the 'old' days.  Nothing new about it at all.


----------



## Technique (13 February 2012)

Enfys said:



  Nice one PF.

*I breed to sell  

*I ride my horses in curb bits, they share saddles, saddle pads, bridles and rugs. 

*Everything lives out, all year round, in snow, ice and -20C is merely inconvenient, *not* the end of the world.

*Yes I will use my hand, or the end of a rope, or whatever, on them if the need arises. I am not a "there, there, norty ponio, don't bite mummys' face again will you?" kind of person, sorry. 

*I weigh 120lbs soaking wet, some of my horses weigh 1300lbs, I use a chain if they pull or fart about, they learn, I have well behaved horses that are *not *head shy.

*I handle my foals from day one, every day and it has * not* ruined them.

*I will put a horse down rather than keep it as a field ornament on drugs to mask its' pain.

*Oh, and I feed oats as well, to everything I own, in a pile, on the ground.

*Lastly, my mantra is that there are many ways to skin a cat, my way not be yours, or yours mine, but, if the end result is the same then it really doesn't matter how we get there.



Click to expand...

Are you me?  Apart from the 120lbs bit 

I've only recently started lurking more regularly on here and have been scared to say I've never had a saddler out! Or that my Fylde saddles go on more than one horse, quite happily - and some of them have even won big(ish) prizes wearing them. I have a 3yo warmblood who has lived out most of his life and only had a rug on so we know he will wear one (just in case) he is thriving out in the sheltered field with his 27 year old granny (who I also bred) who now wears a rug as a concession to her advancing years  

Also, I have a sucession of two tone stable rugs, that are made up from the front of one rug and the back of another stitched together - and you know what; my 25yo peculiarly shaped welsh D/hackney mare doesn't mind, she isn't embarassed in the least! They are the first rugs she's ever needed and she's very cosy...  

(Mind you, I thought my 'hobby' rider friend who has the latest everything matching and new rugs each season was going to have a stroke when she saw her  )


----------



## rosiejones (13 February 2012)

Wow..some people have enough beef to take up cattle farming! Amazing how emotive we all r about our own horse sense. 

I will never hit a horse, 
The horses I work with all learn boundaries and manners
I believe it is up to each owner to set their own ethical boundaries, what I think is fine others might think is cruel. It's so subjective, we can all only try and figure out what makes sense to us. 
I recognise the importance of physical issues but think focussing on them too much often misses out behavioural aspects that should be improved. 
Good trainers make it look easy, and don't hAve to discipline, struggle, etc often. 
I really don't care about mud on my own horse and would rather spend more hours in the saddle and less with a brush. 
Jumping helps everything! 
Your best riding tool is Ur brain.
These r my somewhat controversial statements! X


----------



## abitodd (13 February 2012)

I NEVER slap my horses.........but I do bite them.kick them,barge them with my bum if they should forget their manners,which is very rare.
I do have rope halters,but rarely use them.
I have sat on my Appyxknab.....at 18months
I have also taught the above some silly tricks.
I don't rug and they live out. If the very expensive KWPN is too muddy,I don't ride.
I think horses hooves are very different to our feet and therefore quite capable of running over gravel without shoes. I am also aware that my own pathetic pink feet would adapt to running on gravel if I did this every day.
I am a bit odd


----------



## noodle_ (13 February 2012)

PapaFrita said:



			1. If my horse is naughty he/she gets a smack. That way boundaries are set and the naughty behaviour stops before it becomes a problem. I do NOT beat my horses. If you don't know the difference, then LEARN.
2. I love a horse with a bit of personality, but invading my personal space is absolutely NOT on. If you barge into me, I will LET YOU KNOW this is unacceptable.
3. Sometimes my horse (LC) is a little *****. He does NOT need his teeth/back or tack seen to (not least because he's not being ridden) He's just a little *****. I'm sure he'll grow out of it, not least because I don't shove a carrot in his mouth when he does it...
4. Yes, I'm sure it's lovely to ride  SOME horses bareback. PF, on the other hand, is built like a whippet. A skinny whippet crossed with an eel that has been covered in lard. It's not fun, it's not bonding, and it certainly does not improve my balance or seat. I won't do it and that's that. 
5.Not all horses can be hacked out. PF likes to examine every inch of our route and make personal friends with every animate or inanimate object we encounter. I haven't got all day and I just can't be @rsed. As long as she doesn't do it at a show (she doesn't) I can't be bothered.
6. My horses eat oats. Actually PF eats oats. She is NO sharper than she has ever been. I will never ever feed cubes or mixes again. Are you sure you know exactly what's in your feed?? Inform yourself. Feed companies will try to sell you their products. Do your own research.
7. If I'm not happy with what my farrier/ vet is doing I will ask questions and I will make suggestions. I am not an idiot, they cannot make me feel like an idiot because I will always DO MY OWN RESEARCH
8. I can see that your horse doesn't track up/is behind the vertical/looks more miserable that Totilas ridden my MAR... don't assume everyone is as gullible as you would like them to be.
9. For my family; yes, I do love my horses more than most of you, why do you ask? They are better looking, smell better and make more reasonable demands of my time.
10 Add your own... 

Click to expand...


*like* 



MeganLindsx said:



			(I will probably get shot for this but...)

Barefoot is not always the answer!!
		
Click to expand...

and this ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^








im so sick of reading my horse is lame cue......... "take its shoes off"


not always the answer!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beeswax (13 February 2012)

I bathe my horses eyes and nose with warm water, I don't like washing my face in cold water so why should he, deal with it OLD MAN (someone I knew who constantly had something unpleasant to say about what I did with my horse).
I ride when I feel like it and if I want them to be field ornaments they can.
I groom them in the field in summer if I am not bringing them in.
I ride the fat cob bareback, work riders raise their eyes in horror whilst they hang on to theirs because the fat cob is white and i mean persil white and he could be a ghost, it is so funny!!!!!


----------



## JFTDWS (13 February 2012)

abitodd said:



			I think horses hooves are very different to our feet and therefore quite capable of running over gravel without shoes.
		
Click to expand...

Both my unshod horses quite voluntarily canter along a sharp gravel track without ever being footsore or unwilling.  This is the highand who's never had shoes in his life and the cob who was shod for 12ish years - and never went on a special diet or preparation regime for barefootedness either


----------



## Dab (13 February 2012)

mystiandsunny said:



			1) No way is right for all horses.  Whatever suits that horse, goes.  So I have horses that aren't shod, and horses that are.  Horses that are rugged, and horses that aren't.  Treeless and treed saddles etc...  
2) Boundaries are important, and the undisputable fact that I'm in charge is the most important of those.  So long as everyone understands where the line is, and the consequences of crossing it, we all have a lovely time.  I've never had it take more than a few weeks (usually takes a couple of days) for those boundaries to sink in, and I enjoy my herd of well mannered beasties every single day as a result.
3) A well-trained horse misbehaves because something is wrong.  There's a whole list of possibilities, but it's not that hard to figure out if it's pain and where, or if it's lack of turnout/herd issues/feed/lack of exercise etc.  A less well-trained horse will misbehave for the above, or because it's confused, doesn't respect the handler, doesn't like its work etc.  Again, not impossible to figure out what's going on and fix.
4) Horses are not machines.  They have personalities, a sense of humour, they get excited, and worried about things.  Subduing them into a robot-like creature isn't nice or fair.  Yes they should behave, but within that, a little spark is a good thing.  
5) Sorry, but you're not a good rider because your horse misbehaves and you stay on.  If you were GOOD, then your horse would be nicely mannered and listening to its rider, or at least improving every day in that direction.
		
Click to expand...

***standing ovation*** 

very well put


----------



## PapaFrita (13 February 2012)

Tinypony said:



			Just for a bit of fun, a response to you PF, a member of H+H Royalty -  






Click to expand...

Royalty? I doubt it, but if you say so...

I was going to address your points individually, but then I remembered that I don't really feel the need to justify MY opinions and they way I treat MY horses. What you do with YOUR horses is your business and that was the whole point of this thread. You do it your way, I do it mine. Sometimes I think people are idiots.


----------



## beeswax (13 February 2012)

nothing to do with this post but wanted to share it with you like minded level headed fellow riders - out riding the cob on day up the road, along comes 20 racehorses trotting flat out behind me, cob gets a bit excited wants to join them, they of course do not slow down to a walk and carry on trotting flat out going past me well i decided forget being polite and let the cob show them what trotting is all about, and he can trot, well we left them all standing, yup the big fat cob nothing like a refined racehorse left them behind, never had a bad word from them again about big fat cobs.


----------



## RubysGold (13 February 2012)

Oh i like this thread
A few from me 

1. Yes i am too soft on my horses sometimes
2. My horses do have a saddle fitter, dentist, physio etc because i want to do the best i can for them
3. No i don't feed my horses ad lib hay, they're fat 
4. I do feed them treats


----------



## MrsMozart (13 February 2012)

Oh where to start.... 

My horses will be firmly reprimanded if they are arses. Simples. 

My horses are sometimes arses. See above. Simples.

I research feed. They are fed what I then believe to be right. Give me advice, but accept that I might not take it. If that is going to upset you, don't give the advice. 

My horse will go just about anywhere anytime and be reasonably well behaved. I have done this. Even when my knees were knocking, I got on and rode. I have the result 

Having said the above, my horse is a flight animal. I do not presume to have changed her instinct. 

I will harp on about wearing hats. Unless you are a hermit it is not personal choice - a brain injury affects everyone around you, including your horse. I speak from experience. 

I'll rug or not rug my horses dependent on their individual needs. Ditto shoes/no shoes. 

I read up on many 'different' approaches to horsemanship and pick and choose what I need. 

I don't ride bareback as I'm now too old, fat and creaky. 

I will use our local 'horse whisperer' as he can get my horses to do things that I can't. He's better than me. Simples. 

I will often put my horse's naughty behaviour down to the saddle. She's fussy about it. Fine by me. 

I know my horses. I know when I've made mistakes. I'll say sorry to them and try harder to get it right next time. 

I give my horses Polos. My horses don't bite. If they did, see top comment. Simples. 

I'll use whatever tack and bit the horse/rider needs to be safe and comfortable. 

I hack on the end of the buckle. My horse spooks by taking a step to the side. I won't stop that no matter what length my reins. She does not, so far, bob off. 

We use high viz. I will continue to rant about those that don't. Not bothered about you if you feel you're invincible, but I care about your horse. For those that don't use it on the roads - it's a bit of a bobber isn't it when a stranger cares about your horse more than you do 

Um. Think that's all for now


----------



## PapaFrita (13 February 2012)

PapaFrita said:



			Royalty? I doubt it, but if you say so...

I was going to address your points individually, but then I remembered that I don't really feel the need to justify MY opinions and they way I treat MY horses. What you do with YOUR horses is your business and that was the whole point of this thread. You do it your way, I do it mine. Sometimes I think people are idiots.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, and to clarify, I wasn't saying YOU are an idiot. But some people just are. And yes, I know a LOT of them.


----------



## AshTay (13 February 2012)

PapaFrita said:



			Royalty? I doubt it, but if you say so...

I was going to address your points individually, but then I remembered that I don't really feel the need to justify MY opinions and they way I treat MY horses. What you do with YOUR horses is your business and that was the whole point of this thread. You do it your way, I do it mine. Sometimes I think people are idiots.
		
Click to expand...

For someone who doesn't want other people's opinions on how to manage your horses and who doesn't care what other people do with their horses, you've racked up an impressive number of forum posts...


----------



## I*HM (13 February 2012)

My turn 

1) I'm currently trying to do dressage with my horse who is a hunting machine and lives to jump. I also haven't hunted him all season as I've been "too busy pi$$ing about in the arena" rolleyes but you know what, sod it. Jumping 5 bar gates doesn't appeal to me so if I want to have established lateral work (eventually) then that's what I'll do.

2) Just because I don't have all the latest bling or the 'in' gear does not mean that I don't care about my horse. I just prioritize as my horse is a luxury for me and I work on a budget. So I'm sorry if plain tack, 5 year old numnah and stained jods aren't as fashionable but at the end of the day, who honestly cares if your horse has all the top of the range gadgets, as long as he's healthy, happy etc

3) I do things in my own time, so what if it's taking me a while to get my horse working in a nice outline (and I mean properly, not just tucking his head into his chest). I don't use gadgets generally (though if I think one will help I'll use it) but at the end of the day, we're in no hurry and I'd rather do it right and take months than throw him into draw reins or a bungee then kid myself into thinking he was going nicely.

4) When it comes to tack and such I tend to think less is more, but I'm by no means head of the 'plain snaffles are the only way' brigade. So I ride my horse in minimal tack but in the interest of the riders safety I won't go round pointing fingers if someone else feels that more than the basics is necessary


----------



## PapaFrita (13 February 2012)

AshTay said:



			For someone who doesn't want other people's opinions on how to manage your horses and who doesn't care what other people do with their horses, you've racked up an impressive number of forum posts... 

Click to expand...

You are mistaken. I often ask for opinions on how to manage and train my horses, but admittedly these days I do it more on Facebook where I know who I'm talking to and what their level of expertise is. If someone is doing something that is IMO foolhardy/reckless or cruel on HHO, I will comment, but otherwise, no, I don't really care.
Yes, I do have an awful lot of posts, but you'll also note I've been on this forum for 7 years and the bulk of these posts were made at a time when HHO was a place when people could have a reasoned debate or massive ding dong and still come back the next day and be friends.  Now there are far too many fragile egos and too many people unwilling to accept that their way may NOT always be the only way or even the best way. 
Which are you?

Oh, and I also have a lot of posts because I've never been banned or had the need to create another ID. There are a few people on HHO who have made LOTS more posts than I have *waves to them*


----------



## MerrySherryRider (13 February 2012)

mystiandsunny said:



			1) No way is right for all horses.  Whatever suits that horse, goes.  So I have horses that aren't shod, and horses that are.  Horses that are rugged, and horses that aren't.  Treeless and treed saddles etc...  
2) Boundaries are important, and the undisputable fact that I'm in charge is the most important of those.  So long as everyone understands where the line is, and the consequences of crossing it, we all have a lovely time.  I've never had it take more than a few weeks (usually takes a couple of days) for those boundaries to sink in, and I enjoy my herd of well mannered beasties every single day as a result.
3) A well-trained horse misbehaves because something is wrong.  There's a whole list of possibilities, but it's not that hard to figure out if it's pain and where, or if it's lack of turnout/herd issues/feed/lack of exercise etc.  A less well-trained horse will misbehave for the above, or because it's confused, doesn't respect the handler, doesn't like its work etc.  Again, not impossible to figure out what's going on and fix.
4) Horses are not machines.  They have personalities, a sense of humour, they get excited, and worried about things.  Subduing them into a robot-like creature isn't nice or fair.  Yes they should behave, but within that, a little spark is a good thing.  
5) Sorry, but you're not a good rider because your horse misbehaves and you stay on.  If you were GOOD, then your horse would be nicely mannered and listening to its rider, or at least improving every day in that direction.
		
Click to expand...

I like this post.

Also agree with PF. Some people are idiots. To everyone, who's way is not my way, some of you do it better than me, other's don't. You have the right to do as you please and I have the right to think you're an idiot. And vice versa. Some of these posts are head on desk banging moments.


----------



## SplashofSoy (13 February 2012)

My horse has excellent manners but i have ensured that he has by setting firm boundaries.  My horse has had a smack on more than one occaission if required. Sometimes it is just necessary to Hit it!  I have also smacked other horses who do not belong to me when they have put my safety at risk on the ground such as at gates etc.  

Rug or dont rug, shoe or dont shoe whatever is best for the horse, based on common sense factors.  (Not sure how much of this lots of people have?).

I have back, saddle and teeth checked once a year and if there is a problem have this sorted. Sometimes however horses can just be little g*ts and you have to work through this also.

I dont follow fashion use tack that works.  Horse is usually in a snaffle and cavesson but for hunting wears a grakle and cheltenham gag (one rein only). 

If it requires feeding do your research and feed accordingly.  Lots of horses on my yard are not fed other than hay/grass as they dont need anything not even vitimins or mineral/balancer


----------



## SplashofSoy (13 February 2012)

horserider said:



			Also agree with PF. Some people are idiots. To everyone, who's way is not my way, some of you do it better than me, other's don't. You have the right to do as you please and I have the right to think you're an idiot. And vice versa. Some of these posts are head on desk banging moments.
		
Click to expand...

LIKE


----------



## Hippona (13 February 2012)

I  use haynets.

I have never had the 'back person' out.

I give my horses treats.

I trot on roads

My field troughs are old baths.


......I'll get my coat.


----------



## PapaFrita (13 February 2012)

horserider said:



			I like this post.

Also agree with PF. Some people are idiots. To everyone, who's way is not my way, some of you do it better than me, other's don't. You have the right to do as you please and I have the right to think you're an idiot. And vice versa. Some of these posts are head on desk banging moments.
		
Click to expand...

I like M&S's post as well.
Beautifully summarised


----------



## AshTay (13 February 2012)

PapaFrita said:



			You are mistaken. I often ask for opinions on how to manage and train my horses, but admittedly these days I do it more on Facebook where I know who I'm talking to and what their level of expertise is. If someone is doing something that is IMO foolhardy/reckless or cruel on HHO, I will comment, but otherwise, no, I don't really care.
Yes, I do have an awful lot of posts, but you'll also note I've been on this forum for 7 years and the bulk of these posts were made at a time when HHO was a place when people could have a reasoned debate or massive ding dong and still come back the next day and be friends.  Now there are far too many fragile egos and too many people unwilling to accept that their way may NOT always be the only way or even the best way. 
Which are you?

Oh, and I also have a lot of posts because I've never been banned or had the need to create another ID. There are a few people on HHO who have made LOTS more posts than I have *waves to them* 

Click to expand...

Fairy nuff 
Which am I? I happily admit that I don't know everything (or even 10% of "everything") when it comes to horses so am far from stuck in my ways. But I won't take every piece of "advice" flung at me either. I'll ask for peoples views on here if I'm not sure about something but I choose who I listen to and whether or not what I've heard will make me do things differently. 

So to add:
1) I WILL frown upon others who ride without a hat. Yes, it's your head but unless you have no family, friends or dependents and own your own healthcare system you have a responsibility to everyone else to protect your head from damage and it's really not a big deal to wear one is it??!!! 
2) As above but for hi viz. Yes, it looks a bit naff but it DOES improve your safety on the road and if your horse was hit by a car and the driver said "I didn't see them", how will you feel if you hadn't done that one simple thing that might have prevented the accident??!!


----------



## Dirtymare (13 February 2012)

PapaFrita said:



			when HHO was a place when people could have a reasoned debate or massive ding dong and still come back the next day and be friends.  Now there are far too many fragile egos and too many people unwilling to accept that their way may NOT always be the only way or even the best way. 
Which are you?

Oh, and I also have a lot of posts because I've never been banned or had the need to create another ID. There are a few people on HHO who have made LOTS more posts than I have *waves to them* 

Click to expand...


I'm not entirely sure why this thread was created, but I'm loving reading it, and in particular this statement.


----------



## PapaFrita (13 February 2012)

Dirtymare said:



			I'm not entirely sure why this thread was created, but I'm loving reading it, and in particular this statement.
		
Click to expand...

I'd had a few glasses of wine and thought it might be funny...


----------



## M_G (13 February 2012)

Love it PF and agree 100% it's about time people took responsibility for their horse/child/dog's bad behaviour


----------



## Tinypony (13 February 2012)

I thought it was meant to be a funny post.
I sometimes wonder if I'm on a different forum to others.  I very seldom see threads where people are saying that their way is the only right way.  I sometimes see others reacting as if that has been said, but I think that's their own insecurities coming through.  People tend to say how they do things, make suggestions about how things could be done, but very, very seldom do they say that their way is the only way.  ?


----------



## 'S'teamed (13 February 2012)

PapaFrita said:



			1. If my horse is naughty he/she gets a smack. That way boundaries are set and the naughty behaviour stops before it becomes a problem. I do NOT beat my horses. If you don't know the difference, then LEARN.
2. I love a horse with a bit of personality, but invading my personal space is absolutely NOT on. If you barge into me, I will LET YOU KNOW this is unacceptable.
3. Sometimes my horse (LC) is a little *****. He does NOT need his teeth/back or tack seen to (not least because he's not being ridden) He's just a little *****. I'm sure he'll grow out of it, not least because I don't shove a carrot in his mouth when he does it...
4. Yes, I'm sure it's lovely to ride  SOME horses bareback. PF, on the other hand, is built like a whippet. A skinny whippet crossed with an eel that has been covered in lard. It's not fun, it's not bonding, and it certainly does not improve my balance or seat. I won't do it and that's that. 
5.Not all horses can be hacked out. PF likes to examine every inch of our route and make personal friends with every animate or inanimate object we encounter. I haven't got all day and I just can't be @rsed. As long as she doesn't do it at a show (she doesn't) I can't be bothered.
6. My horses eat oats. Actually PF eats oats. She is NO sharper than she has ever been. I will never ever feed cubes or mixes again. Are you sure you know exactly what's in your feed?? Inform yourself. Feed companies will try to sell you their products. Do your own research.
7. If I'm not happy with what my farrier/ vet is doing I will ask questions and I will make suggestions. I am not an idiot, they cannot make me feel like an idiot because I will always DO MY OWN RESEARCH
8. I can see that your horse doesn't track up/is behind the vertical/looks more miserable that Totilas ridden my MAR... don't assume everyone is as gullible as you would like them to be.
9. For my family; yes, I do love my horses more than most of you, why do you ask? They are better looking, smell better and make more reasonable demands of my time.
10 Add your own... 

Click to expand...

Brilliant.

Best OP i have read on here for yonks


----------



## Aces_High (13 February 2012)

- I LUNGE Yearlings - they also get ridden - this included the Princess as well as the racehorses!!

- I reprimand horses.

- Mine get bedded on straw and NO rubber mats.

- I do not feed any supplement unless my vet advises it.

- They do not leave their stables with any straw in their tails on their bodies, hooves are always picked out, manes laid and noses/eyes sponged before they walk out of their boxes.  It takes 2 minutes - don't moan just do it!

- The racehorses and the Princess were jumped as 3yr olds....  Something new into their routine and it's not like it was a Puissance wall   Be impressive if it was!!

- UNSHOD not barefoot.

- Common sense is the way ahead - I must admit there are some extremely uneducated people out there!

- One grumble - if you're going to mark your horse up - for God's sake make sure it's marked up smartly.  Nothing gripes me more than poor quarter marks - looks awful.


----------



## MeganLindsx (13 February 2012)

- I listen to my vet, I don't pay them to give me advice that I ignore.

- My mare is on Regumate. Simply because she is very hormonal and it helps.

- Never let a horse realise it is stronger then you. No amount of cuddles, kisses and polos will save you!


----------



## 'S'teamed (13 February 2012)

10. i use a chiffney (surprisingly, i haven't a Brokenjaw Trophys on my wall) 
11. mr blue pipe is my friend


----------



## Aces_High (13 February 2012)

'S'teamed said:



			10. i use a chiffney (surprisingly, i haven't a Brokenjaw Trophys on my wall) 
11. mr blue pipe is my friend
		
Click to expand...

Do you have the cut off tongue trophy instead?


----------



## SplashofSoy (13 February 2012)

Ooh - I use haynets - are they evil?

Always listen to the vet and my experienced YO (her pet hate is people asking for advice and ignoring it) If you dont want to know dont ask.

Have used twitch to clip etc although current horse sleeps! 

Also straw with no rubber mats (hate them!) and pony always has a nicely brushed tail. 

Will only compete in simple correct dress including jacket even at unaffiliated SJ when everyone seems to wear these blouson jackets with thier names on!

I do wear Hiviz when hacking just in case i fall off and air ambulance needs to spot from on high - I know this works as happened to a friend of mine on the moor with no other landmarks to guide them in.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (13 February 2012)

'S'teamed said:



			11. mr blue pipe is my friend
		
Click to expand...

Mr blue pipe and vodka works for me. Helps with a soft landing.


----------



## Aces_High (13 February 2012)

horserider said:



			Mr blue pipe and vodka works for me. Helps with a soft landing.

Click to expand...

There is someone in the world who drinks more than me  ?!!!!  I haven't gotten as far as drinking whilst riding - unless I've popped into the pub for a jar on an afternoon.  I feel at the moment boozing at 0700 might be a little early even for me


----------



## fatpiggy (13 February 2012)

I'm entirely with OP. I know my horse better than anyone and if I think she is just being cheeky or argumentative, then she probably is. I can tell perfectly well if she is refusing to do something because she just doesn't want to, and I can also tell when she isn't feeling 100%  Straights - one of the biggest losses to modern horse keeping in my opinion.  You could add and subtract as required, chaff was good old plain and simple without two tons of mollasses added or oil or anything else, you could tell at a glance (and a sniff) if it was good quality and not dusty and you knew exactly what you were feeding.  It never fails to amaze me how people buy sacks of mix without even looking at the label, simply because it is new on the market.  A half hour schooling session a day and an hours hack on Saturday is NOT WORK.  Its just giving your horse a chance to stretch its legs.  Most animals can do that and much more on either moderate grazing or decent hay.  The majority do not need any hard feed whatsoever, and their guts will probably thank you for it.  Bits that cost over £50 are just a handy way of parting your from your money. Spend that money on a decent instructor and your horse will go properly in a nice simple bit.  Sprays for shiny coats are not a subsitute for elbow grease and only succeed in making the coat feel horrible and the reins worse.  Glittery hoof oil is an abomination.  Good thick Stockholm Tar, udder cream and flowers of sulphur will cure a multitude of ills.  The only decent veterinary product to come on the market in my horsey lifetime is cohesive bandages.


----------



## Alphamare (13 February 2012)

I do NOT get on from the ground. Even if I could I wouldn't. If I fall off I walk until I can find something to mount on, or I walk home! The reasons why I can't may not be visible to you but that doesn't mean they don't exist. It does not make me any lesser of a rider

I do not use string to tie my horses! I will tie them to rings or gates or posts without a single silly bit of string. I learned things differently to you and guess what none of MY horses pull back!

Every single one of our horses is unshod. From the retired ones to the ones in hard work. Just yesterday we had a good canter down a stony track. I am not a barefooter! Horses don't have feet. I only use the term now for convenience.


----------



## Alphamare (13 February 2012)

I will smack my horses when they misbehave and I will ride in what ever clothes I am in at the time from jeans to jogging bottoms. I neither care what you think of me or to fit in so whatever


----------



## Shantara (13 February 2012)

I don't think I'm the only one who CAN ride Ned, I'm just the only one who will ride him willingly. I don't think this makes me special, as I wimp out of riding much easier horses. I have just 'bonded' with Ned, I guess. 

I do use SOME NH techniques :O *le gasp!* Not Mr. P's stuff though, just some that I think are 'common' sense and could work with Ned. If they don't, I move on.

Ned isn't my horse, but I spoil him rotten. 

I think hi-viz actually looks pretty cool.

Just because I'm only 22, doesn't mean I'm an idiot.

Ned gets treats.


----------



## Chico Mio (13 February 2012)

In this colder weather we are having, my horses are in overnight.  I never muck them out...just remove obviously wet straw, stir the poo into the remaining bedding, redistribute it evenly as a base and chuck more clean straw on top. A 'lovely, clean, deep bed of straw' would be seen as an all night buffet for my two and I would rather have a pee stained horse than one with impaction colic.


----------



## unbalanced (13 February 2012)

Parelli is fun.


----------



## Goldenstar (13 February 2012)

Papa Frita you may be HHO royalty but you are a naughty naughty pony.


----------



## mik (13 February 2012)

Aces_High said:



			- 

- UNSHOD not barefoot.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you......


----------



## Rowreach (13 February 2012)

There are other ways to train horses than the exclusive use of the clicker (which should be referred to as the +r apparently )


Oh and ets that some of my horses are shod, and some are unshod, but not one of them is "barefoot"


----------



## Spyda (13 February 2012)

PapaFrita said:



			5.Not all horses can be hacked out. PF likes to examine every inch of our route and make personal friends with every animate or inanimate object we encounter. I haven't got all day and I just can't be @rsed.
		
Click to expand...

PMSL


----------



## *hic* (13 February 2012)

Rowreach said:



			Oh and ets that some of my horses are shod, and some are unshod, but not one of them is "barefoot"
		
Click to expand...

I however ride barefoot in summer, and barelegged, and on occasions bareheaded as well. THe horse however goes bareback. But only the ones I can cope with riding bareback - some don't like it and some are too damned uncomfortable and one is just far too big moving for an old lady like me to manage.


----------



## abitodd (13 February 2012)

I am just back from hacking my KWPN. (It can be done)
However,I must report that when I approached him with his saddle(fitted in Dec'11) he turned away and tried to hide his 17h ness behind a whisp of straw.
I did not call the back lady.
I did not call the saddle fitter.
I did not call an animal communicator......He would rather eat than be ridden,but I have horses so I can ride them. So,although I am aware of my horse's opinions,he does have to suffer being ridden,its his job and a very cushy number it is too!


----------



## Ladydragon (13 February 2012)

Stencilface said:



			3) I wear a treeless saddle, have magnetic boots/rugs and nope, I'm not a nutter
		
Click to expand...

Any photos... 



Rowreach said:



			There are other ways to train horses than the exclusive use of the clicker (*which should be referred to as the +r apparently* )
		
Click to expand...

lol...it is bandied about a bit...  But it's a reference for reinforcement and nothing exclusive to clicker training or that term...


----------



## Carefreegirl (13 February 2012)

I've just thought of one - Don't park in front of my lorry then sod off riding for an hour with your car keys in your pocket !   (3 times in 2 weeks)


----------



## Puzzles (13 February 2012)

1. I don't hit horses. That isn't to say that I never have (I wish I were so spotless) but I prefer to use my brain. I can teach a horse without whacking him, so that is what I do. 

2. I occasionally jump the horses from concrete/similar hard substance (I'm not proud of this and don't condone it).

3. I occasionally jump and hack bareback and hatless.

4. I unashamedly eat sugarbeet. Mmm...

5. I ride and compete without owning a pair of riding boots.

6. I love horses who 'misbehave'. That is, I love a horse that is willful, spirited, testing, stubborn, characterful.

7. I unashamedly think that if a horse 'misbehaves' for reasons other than out of character, then it is the rider's fault. That is, it is the rider's responsibility to ensure that the horse is happy and healthy enough to not feel the need to 'misbehave'. 

8. 'Misbehaviour' (see point 6) does not justify the rider from abusing their position of authority.

9. Oats can be useful, bran is crap, forage all the way.

10. I'm a turnout fiend. Let horses be horses and all that. If it's not broke, don't fix it: start natural and work from there. If the horse needs shoes then s/he should wear them. If the horse needs a rug then s/he should wear one. If the horse needs a stable then s/he should have one. But funnily enough, many don't.

"Deal with the facts" - What facts?

I'll stop there


----------



## MerrySherryRider (13 February 2012)

unbalanced said:



			Parelli is fun.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly is. Provides hours of entertainment on here.


----------



## Enfys (13 February 2012)

AshTay said:



			For someone who doesn't want other people's opinions on how to manage your horses and who doesn't care what other people do with their horses, you've racked up an impressive number of forum posts... 

Click to expand...

But then she has been on here since 2005


----------



## Perissa (13 February 2012)

LOL at a lot of these posts.

I have 5 horses and I don't ride any of them.

I have 5 horses and 4 of them are pasture pets or field ornaments.

I have 5 horses and 3 are fed hay from HAYNETS!

I have 5 horses and 1 is shod.  

I have 5 horses and 4 horses have their feet trimmed by the FARRIER!

I have 5 horses and none of them have hay ad lib.

I have 5 horses and they only get their teeth done once a year by the VET!

I have 5 horses and only 2 are rugged.

I have 5 horses and they all get carrots.

I have 5 horses and they all live out during the summer and in at night during the winter.

I have 5 horses and NONE have EVER had laminitis.

One of my horses has about 60 rugs - yes you read that correctly. It doesn't mean that he wears all of them, some are used more than others, some are 'best' ones, at least two he has never worn but I have them just in case.

My 15 year old and 29 year old ponies are never rugged, how cruel am I.

Even worse they share a stable - yes two ponies in one stable, how cruel am I.

My three oldies are NOT insured.

My three oldies do NOT have flu injections.

I spent 40K in vets, rehab, physio etc fee's on one of mine.

My show horse is ridden in a double bridle AND spurs in the show ring.

I punched my stallion on the nose when he bit me so hard he drew blood.

I think Reiki is a load of codswallop, as is spiritual communication - "your horse has a traumatic weaning", yeah right how often do you hear that old chestnut!


----------



## Spudlet (13 February 2012)

If you go out on the roads without hi-viz, then it will be harder for drivers to see you, and saying, 'If they can't see my horse they shouldn't be on the road anyway', will not make it any less messy should they go on to hit you, and in the event of this happening it will be you and your horse that come off worse. This is a FACT.

If you don't give some signal of thanks to drivers that slow down, be that with a smile, a hand signal, a nod of the head or a giant thumbs up, you are an arrogant tosspot who deserves to develop chronic piles. This is also a FACT.

Just because you own a pony does not mean the entire world must revolve around you. Griping on about fireworks, flags on cars, dog walkers, people with spook-creating hats (ok, maybe not the last one but I bet it happens) and so on does nothing for the reputation of riders generally and you would be far better off spending your time looking for ways to deal with such things rather than moaning about them. This is yet another FACT.


----------



## MissMistletoe (13 February 2012)

Tinypony said:



			Just for a bit of fun, a response to you PF, a member of H+H Royalty -  




 

1. If my horse is naughty he/she gets a smack. That way boundaries are set and the naughty behaviour stops before it becomes a problem. I do NOT beat my horses. If you don't know the difference, then LEARN.  

- Glad to hear that you do what works for you.  From reading this forum for some years, I feel that most posters know the difference between a smack and a beating.  

2. I love a horse with a bit of personality, but invading my personal space is absolutely NOT on. If you barge into me, I will LET YOU KNOW this is unacceptable.

- I have never, ever, read a thread where anyone has said they think a horse barging them is acceptable.  Maybe you could post a link?

3. Sometimes my horse (LC) is a little *****. He does NOT need his teeth/back or tack seen to (not least because he's not being ridden) He's just a little *****. I'm sure he'll grow out of it, not least because I don't shove a carrot in his mouth when he does it...

- Agreed.  Again, I've not met people who suggest shoving carrots in the mouths of naughty horses either on the forum or in real life.  You are obviously plagued with numpties.  

4. Yes, I'm sure it's lovely to ride  SOME horses bareback. PF, on the other hand, is built like a whippet. A skinny whippet crossed with an eel that has been covered in lard. It's not fun, it's not bonding, and it certainly does not improve my balance or seat. I won't do it and that's that. 

- It's your choice, nobody as far as I can see is trying to force anyone to try riding bareback.  If you WANTED to then you'd sort yourself out some padding, but as you don't then what's the problem?  I agree, if you tried to ride your whippet horse bareback with no padding I very much doubt if it would improve your seat.  You'd probably walk funny for a while too.

5.Not all horses can be hacked out. PF likes to examine every inch of our route and make personal friends with every animate or inanimate object we encounter. I haven't got all day and I just can't be @rsed. As long as she doesn't do it at a show (she doesn't) I can't be bothered.

- You've said it yourself, you can't be bothered.  However, just because you can't be bothered it doesn't mean that - if you wanted to - your horse couldn't be trained to hack out.  IF the owner wants to hack out and IF the person training is used to dealing with that, then there are very few horses that can't be trained to hack out.  BUT I'm not saying you are doing anything wrong, you don't want to hack out, so there's no problem to solve.

6. My horses eat oats. Actually PF eats oats. She is NO sharper than she has ever been. I will never ever feed cubes or mixes again. Are you sure you know exactly what's in your feed?? Inform yourself. Feed companies will try to sell you their products. Do your own research.

- I don't get this one, people seem to be getting more and more aware of what is in feeds all the time (rather as they are with what we eat).  I don't think you are particularly unique in this - or in that you feed oats.

7. If I'm not happy with what my farrier/ vet is doing I will ask questions and I will make suggestions. I am not an idiot, they cannot make me feel like an idiot because I will always DO MY OWN RESEARCH

- Again, I don't get this, the forum is full of people relating how they did their own research.

8. I can see that your horse doesn't track up/is behind the vertical/looks more miserable that Totilas ridden my MAR... don't assume everyone is as gullible as you would like them to be.

- I think you're relating to some personal experiences here, so good for you, you can tell if a horse is moving well.  

9. For my family; yes, I do love my horses more than most of you, why do you ask? They are better looking, smell better and make more reasonable demands of my time.

- Love it!   




 

QUOTE]

This is very true! Well said.

Im sure a lot of people were thinking the above whilst reading the OP's thread 

Click to expand...


----------



## Puzzles (13 February 2012)

MissMistletoe said:





Tinypony said:



			Just for a bit of fun, a response to you PF, a member of H+H Royalty -  




 

1. If my horse is naughty he/she gets a smack. That way boundaries are set and the naughty behaviour stops before it becomes a problem. I do NOT beat my horses. If you don't know the difference, then LEARN.  

- Glad to hear that you do what works for you.  From reading this forum for some years, I feel that most posters know the difference between a smack and a beating.  

2. I love a horse with a bit of personality, but invading my personal space is absolutely NOT on. If you barge into me, I will LET YOU KNOW this is unacceptable.

- I have never, ever, read a thread where anyone has said they think a horse barging them is acceptable.  Maybe you could post a link?

3. Sometimes my horse (LC) is a little *****. He does NOT need his teeth/back or tack seen to (not least because he's not being ridden) He's just a little *****. I'm sure he'll grow out of it, not least because I don't shove a carrot in his mouth when he does it...

- Agreed.  Again, I've not met people who suggest shoving carrots in the mouths of naughty horses either on the forum or in real life.  You are obviously plagued with numpties.  

4. Yes, I'm sure it's lovely to ride  SOME horses bareback. PF, on the other hand, is built like a whippet. A skinny whippet crossed with an eel that has been covered in lard. It's not fun, it's not bonding, and it certainly does not improve my balance or seat. I won't do it and that's that. 

- It's your choice, nobody as far as I can see is trying to force anyone to try riding bareback.  If you WANTED to then you'd sort yourself out some padding, but as you don't then what's the problem?  I agree, if you tried to ride your whippet horse bareback with no padding I very much doubt if it would improve your seat.  You'd probably walk funny for a while too.

5.Not all horses can be hacked out. PF likes to examine every inch of our route and make personal friends with every animate or inanimate object we encounter. I haven't got all day and I just can't be @rsed. As long as she doesn't do it at a show (she doesn't) I can't be bothered.

- You've said it yourself, you can't be bothered.  However, just because you can't be bothered it doesn't mean that - if you wanted to - your horse couldn't be trained to hack out.  IF the owner wants to hack out and IF the person training is used to dealing with that, then there are very few horses that can't be trained to hack out.  BUT I'm not saying you are doing anything wrong, you don't want to hack out, so there's no problem to solve.

6. My horses eat oats. Actually PF eats oats. She is NO sharper than she has ever been. I will never ever feed cubes or mixes again. Are you sure you know exactly what's in your feed?? Inform yourself. Feed companies will try to sell you their products. Do your own research.

- I don't get this one, people seem to be getting more and more aware of what is in feeds all the time (rather as they are with what we eat).  I don't think you are particularly unique in this - or in that you feed oats.

7. If I'm not happy with what my farrier/ vet is doing I will ask questions and I will make suggestions. I am not an idiot, they cannot make me feel like an idiot because I will always DO MY OWN RESEARCH

- Again, I don't get this, the forum is full of people relating how they did their own research.

8. I can see that your horse doesn't track up/is behind the vertical/looks more miserable that Totilas ridden my MAR... don't assume everyone is as gullible as you would like them to be.

- I think you're relating to some personal experiences here, so good for you, you can tell if a horse is moving well.  

9. For my family; yes, I do love my horses more than most of you, why do you ask? They are better looking, smell better and make more reasonable demands of my time.

- Love it!   




 




			This is very true! Well said.

Im sure a lot of people were thinking the above whilst reading the OP's thread 

Click to expand...

Ditto! 

Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## HashRouge (13 February 2012)

MissMistletoe said:



			5.Not all horses can be hacked out. PF likes to examine every inch of our route and make personal friends with every animate or inanimate object we encounter. I haven't got all day and I just can't be @rsed. As long as she doesn't do it at a show (she doesn't) I can't be bothered.

- You've said it yourself, you can't be bothered.  However, just because you can't be bothered it doesn't mean that - if you wanted to - your horse couldn't be trained to hack out.  IF the owner wants to hack out and IF the person training is used to dealing with that, then there are very few horses that can't be trained to hack out.  BUT I'm not saying you are doing anything wrong, you don't want to hack out, so there's no problem to solve.
		
Click to expand...

I thought this - it sounds very much like the OP doesn't want to hack her horse out, rather than that the horse can't be hacked out. Which is fine, no-one is saying she has to hack out. But "Not everyone likes hacking" might have been a more appropriate bullet point than "Not all horses can be hacked out". PF sounds like she'd be quite fun to hack out on


----------



## Fellewell (13 February 2012)

Hacking, schmaking - why worry?

I have relatively few posts because I know everything. Anything I may have a query on goes to the Ask P.F. thread (which is a lot funnier than this one) and for everything else there's the BHS Complete Manual of Stable Management.

I have been unable to get a definitive answer to the barebacking debate and  strongly advise against Googling it

I'd suggest a group hug but don't suppose we could agree on how to achieve that either


----------



## JFTDWS (13 February 2012)

abitodd said:



			However,I must report that when I approached him with his saddle(fitted in Dec'11) he turned away and tried to hide his 17h ness behind a whisp of straw.
I did not call the back lady.
I did not call the saddle fitter.
I did not call an animal communicator......He would rather eat than be ridden,but I have horses so I can ride them. So,although I am aware of my horse's opinions,he does have to suffer being ridden,its his job and a very cushy number it is too!
		
Click to expand...

Well said.  

As an aside, I often get asked if I show Fergs in hand.  My response is always "I didn't buy a horse to run myself".  I bought horses to ride and, provided they are fit and healthy enough to do so, I intend to ride them.  With the exception of Dar, who I do not intend to ride for a couple of years yet 



Spudlet said:



			If you don't give some signal of thanks to drivers that slow down, be that with a smile, a hand signal, a nod of the head or a giant thumbs up, you are an arrogant tosspot who deserves to develop chronic piles. This is also a FACT.
		
Click to expand...

  On Saturday a guy in a BMW (I think) came flying towards us on a 30mph road, speeding, not slowing down.  However, he did wave and instinctively I found myself waving back.  I was looking at my waving hand with horror, thinking "I'm only encouraging him to think that is an acceptable way to approach horses "  yet I couldn't stop my hand...  Old habits die hard I guess?


----------



## Jesstickle (13 February 2012)

JFTD said:



  On Saturday a guy in a BMW (I think) came flying towards us on a 30mph road, speeding, not slowing down.  However, he did wave and instinctively I found myself waving back.  I was looking at my waving hand with horror, thinking "I'm only encouraging him to think that is an acceptable way to approach horses "  yet I couldn't stop my hand...  Old habits die hard I guess?
		
Click to expand...


Plonker!


----------



## monkeybum13 (13 February 2012)

Whoever said unshod not barefoot, I love you!! I used to refer to my ponies as unshod not barefoot


----------



## xxMozlarxx (13 February 2012)

monkeybum13 said:



			Whoever said unshod not barefoot, I love you!! I used to refer to my ponies as unshod not barefoot 

Click to expand...

Me!!!! I said it first!! LOL. Can't stand the term...


----------



## PaddyMonty (13 February 2012)

There is only ONE thing all HHO peeps should take as gospel before reading /replying to any threads.
This little gem of info is....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..

Horse people are just plain wierd.

Keep that to the forefront of your mind when dealing with these people and all will make sense.


----------



## mik (13 February 2012)

Nothing makes sense to some people.


----------



## Rouletterose (13 February 2012)

fatpiggy said:



			I'm entirely with OP. I know my horse better than anyone and if I think she is just being cheeky or argumentative, then she probably is. I can tell perfectly well if she is refusing to do something because she just doesn't want to, and I can also tell when she isn't feeling 100%  Straights - one of the biggest losses to modern horse keeping in my opinion.  You could add and subtract as required, chaff was good old plain and simple without two tons of mollasses added or oil or anything else, you could tell at a glance (and a sniff) if it was good quality and not dusty and you knew exactly what you were feeding.  It never fails to amaze me how people buy sacks of mix without even looking at the label, simply because it is new on the market.  A half hour schooling session a day and an hours hack on Saturday is NOT WORK.  Its just giving your horse a chance to stretch its legs.  Most animals can do that and much more on either moderate grazing or decent hay.  The majority do not need any hard feed whatsoever, and their guts will probably thank you for it.  Bits that cost over £50 are just a handy way of parting your from your money. Spend that money on a decent instructor and your horse will go properly in a nice simple bit.  Sprays for shiny coats are not a subsitute for elbow grease and only succeed in making the coat feel horrible and the reins worse.  Glittery hoof oil is an abomination.  Good thick Stockholm Tar, udder cream and flowers of sulphur will cure a multitude of ills.  The only decent veterinary product to come on the market in my horsey lifetime is cohesive bandages.
		
Click to expand...

^^^^^love it


----------



## *hic* (13 February 2012)

JFTD said:



  On Saturday a guy in a BMW (I think) came flying towards us on a 30mph road, speeding, not slowing down.  However, he did wave and instinctively I found myself waving back.  I was looking at my waving hand with horror, thinking "I'm only encouraging him to think that is an acceptable way to approach horses "  yet I couldn't stop my hand...  Old habits die hard I guess?
		
Click to expand...

How many fingers were you waving though?


----------



## alwaysbroke (13 February 2012)

Loving this

Pony is unshod, several of ours are just shod in front, one is shod all round, they all cope very well, all foot care is done by same farriers.

3 TB's, 1 warmblood and 1 New Forest pony are fully clipped, they have not frozen to death turned out at night in very good quality heavy weight rugs,  over the last few weeks, and they have 'coped' very well with it.

OH is a big lad, his horse is about 19hh, omg when it has been deemed necessary he has ridden my 15.2 TB, it didn't buckle at the knees and even though his back has been checked regularly it has never needed any treatment.

We do not have enough saddles for the horses to have one each, they share, again very rarely need their backs treated.

The new forest pony who I shared the backing of with my 8 yr old son is not 'the only good NF' in the country she has just been taught the boundaries and not been allowed to 'take the mick'

We will say good night god bless to a horse who is dangerous, or has an injury which does not permit a good standard of life. This will be carried out quickly, they will not be left lingering in pain.

If you bring a new horse to the yard and turn it out with the rest they will have a hoon around and sort out the herd pecking order, our horses are not bullies and are only following their natural instincts. not 'picking on your pony!'


----------



## PapaFrita (13 February 2012)

I'm not going to go into any individual comments as to my original post. Thanks to half a bottle of wine (Lightweight) I could've said things more clearly and I also missed some salient points that other people have made (thank you), but I stand by what I said and don't really get why feathers appear to be ruffled. 
That said, I have a few more points to make;

Just because someone put it on a DVD and gave it a name, doesn't mean they invented it!!! 

Kisses and cuddles, treats and cute tack aren't a measure of how much you love your horse. Ensuring he is well fed and healthy IS. 

The INSTANT you resort to making a personal slight or correcting people's grammar (and I often ITCH to do it, so I do understand the urge) in a discussion/argument/debate, is the INSTANT you lose. No matter how illogical the other person's point....


----------



## HeatherAnn (13 February 2012)

Sorry on phone (as usual and can't quote) 
@ Alphamare - I 100% agree about NOT tying to twine or string. Thought I was the only one...

- I cringe whenever I read posts about horses being "bullies". Its just wrong. How exactly can a horse be a bully. 

- I quite like the idea of NH, but have never had a horse to use my book/internet learned skills. But as many have said, I look around and take what I believe to be right from each.


----------



## cremedemonthe (13 February 2012)

MeganLindsx said:



			(I will probably get shot for this but...)

Barefoot is not always the answer!!
		
Click to expand...

haha you are brave!!
Well done for having the balls though, Oz


----------



## Enfys (13 February 2012)

HeatherAnn said:



			- I cringe whenever I read posts about horses being "bullies". Its just wrong. How exactly can a horse be a bully. 

-
		
Click to expand...

If you take the word 'bully' as a convenient description for the harrasment and sometimes extreme physical attacks (herd politics, yes, yes I know) of an older/weaker individual on a consistent basis that some horses do, then yes there are some that are bullies.

You could exchange the word bully for dominant, same result, there are some horses that are so dominant/territorial that they are downright thugs.  I have two here that simply cannot be put in with any other horses, and God Knows, we've tried. Even their owners refuse to put their other horses in with them!

Sometimes there are horses that just do not like other horses!


----------



## HeatherAnn (13 February 2012)

@enfys. I don't believe that horses are capable of harassment. Nor do I believe that a horse can feel victimised by thuggish behaviour. In my opinion it is people projecting human characteristics onto animals.


----------



## Goldenstar (13 February 2012)

HeatherAnn said:



			@enfys. I don't believe that horses are capable of harassment. Nor do I believe that a horse can feel victimised by thuggish behaviour. In my opinion it is people projecting human characteristics onto animals.
		
Click to expand...

You have never seen my field thug preventing the others getting a drink cured by cruel mummy going in with a dressage whip and allowing the others to drink by getting him to stand still and away from the trough . He knew it was bad behaviour when arrived with the whip he stood away and the others all crowded in to drink his face said it all ok ok you dont need to hit me I'll just stand here.


----------



## Rowreach (13 February 2012)

HeatherAnn said:



			@enfys. I don't believe that horses are capable of harassment. Nor do I believe that a horse can feel victimised by thuggish behaviour. In my opinion it is people projecting human characteristics onto animals.
		
Click to expand...

I have horses here that are bullies (dominant) and others that are victims (wimps) - I'm not projecting human characteristics on them, it's simply herd behaviour.  I have others that tootle about neither causing aggro nor inviting aggression from any other horses - it's a bit like HHO really


----------



## HeatherAnn (13 February 2012)

@goldenstar. I wouldn't say that is thuggish. I think it's just herd dynamics. You came into the field with a whip and became the dominant horse and allowed the others to drink.


----------



## Goldenstar (13 February 2012)

HeatherAnn said:



			@goldenstar. I wouldn't say that is thuggish. I think it's just herd dynamics. You came into the field with a whip and became the dominant horse and allowed the others to drink.
		
Click to expand...

YUP that's how I like it I am the one in charge.


----------



## Freddie19 (13 February 2012)

PapaFrita said:



			1. If my horse is naughty he/she gets a smack. That way boundaries are set and the naughty behaviour stops before it becomes a problem. I do NOT beat my horses. If you don't know the difference, then LEARN.
2. I love a horse with a bit of personality, but invading my personal space is absolutely NOT on. If you barge into me, I will LET YOU KNOW this is unacceptable.
3. Sometimes my horse (LC) is a little *****. He does NOT need his teeth/back or tack seen to (not least because he's not being ridden) He's just a little *****. I'm sure he'll grow out of it, not least because I don't shove a carrot in his mouth when he does it...
4. Yes, I'm sure it's lovely to ride  SOME horses bareback. PF, on the other hand, is built like a whippet. A skinny whippet crossed with an eel that has been covered in lard. It's not fun, it's not bonding, and it certainly does not improve my balance or seat. I won't do it and that's that. 
5.Not all horses can be hacked out. PF likes to examine every inch of our route and make personal friends with every animate or inanimate object we encounter. I haven't got all day and I just can't be @rsed. As long as she doesn't do it at a show (she doesn't) I can't be bothered.
6. My horses eat oats. Actually PF eats oats. She is NO sharper than she has ever been. I will never ever feed cubes or mixes again. Are you sure you know exactly what's in your feed?? Inform yourself. Feed companies will try to sell you their products. Do your own research.
7. If I'm not happy with what my farrier/ vet is doing I will ask questions and I will make suggestions. I am not an idiot, they cannot make me feel like an idiot because I will always DO MY OWN RESEARCH
8. I can see that your horse doesn't track up/is behind the vertical/looks more miserable that Totilas ridden my MAR... don't assume everyone is as gullible as you would like them to be.
9. For my family; yes, I do love my horses more than most of you, why do you ask? They are better looking, smell better and make more reasonable demands of my time.
10 Add your own... 

Click to expand...

just found this thread, rock on!!!!!


----------



## Oberon (13 February 2012)

HeatherAnn said:



			@enfys. I don't believe that horses are capable of harassment. Nor do I believe that a horse can feel victimised by thuggish behaviour. In my opinion it is people projecting human characteristics onto animals.
		
Click to expand...

I used to think this too - until my horse was harassed.

A large WB would single him out and batter him repeatedly over the course of a few months - all of a sudden. They'd been in the same field for over a year before it started.

The worst occasion, he had my old Arab on the floor twice. A livery who is very fond of my Arab went into the field to rescue him. Obi actually ran and hid behind the man - and the WB was trying to get to Obi THROUGH the man!

It was bizarre - the WB seemed to go for 'flashy' horses.

I was sooooo glad when he left the yard. Sadly, Obi has never been as happy in the field since


----------



## moana (13 February 2012)

Great thread


----------



## Saucisson (13 February 2012)

I give him....................sugar lumps when he's been good.  He will now halt to a standstill easily from a canter with the magic words "good boy". 

I like lunging properly and consider it to be a useful way to vary work.

Sometimes I can't be bothered to ride or work takes priority.

I use a whip for good reason, I often carry one when walking him in hand.

I'm the only person at my yard who wears a hat.  What others want to do is none of my business.

I'm not a very good rider but that isn't going to stop me getting out there and competing.  I am more than happy to laugh at myself.

I have no problem if other people want to give me advice whether they're more experienced or not.  If I don't agree that doesn't stop me thanking them and being polite.

I have no problem with professionals.

Loads of my clothes and horse's rugs are from Decathlon, I like Fouganza


----------



## PolarSkye (13 February 2012)

HeatherAnn said:



			@enfys. I don't believe that horses are capable of harassment. Nor do I believe that a horse can feel victimised by thuggish behaviour. In my opinion it is people projecting human characteristics onto animals.
		
Click to expand...

Example 1:  There's a horse at our yard who is a pussycat with people, is (weirdly) fine with grey horses but is beyond dominant with pretty much any other horse.  He was cut late . . . but isn't a rig (he's been tested) . . . and is just very, very dominant with other horses.  

I've seen dominant horses . . . but witnessing this horse breaking through a fence and pinning another gelding to the floor(!!!!) was a whole 'nother level of "dominance."  He's like this with pretty much ALL horses.  

Example 2:  In our field we have three horses . . . my boy is very much at the bottom of the pecking order.  I get to the yard later than the other two liveries, so the two other boys go out first.  The eat their fill of hay (we are putting hay out at the min b/c of the parlous state of the field) and then mooch off . . . when Kal goes out one of them quite literally harrasses him . . . won't let him eat the hay . . . sends him away over and over and keeps him moving on HIS (the other horse's) terms.  

Example 3:  Until this weekend, the field outside Kal's stable contained two horses . . . S and B . . . S was most definitely "the boss" and would launch himself at B for no (apparent) reason.  B is very playful, but realized quite quickly that he couldn't trust/play with S.  Saturday he moved fields and was introduced to his new fieldmate over a fence . . . he played and played and played . . . it was clear he was very happy to finally have someone to play with.

You may be right that we humanize horse's emotions and behaviour too much - but how would you have interpreted these three examples?  Example 1 - horse is a thug - and always will be.  Example 2 - Kal is being harrassed - I don't know how whether he feels victimized, but he certainly is being picked on . . . my attitude is that they should/will be left to work it out - there are no feet involved.  Example 3 - B was very definitely harrassed (and possibly bullied) by S . . . and his change in behaviour when moved was plain to see.

P


----------



## black_horse (13 February 2012)

QueenOfCadence said:



			1.) I don't always agree with you, It doesn't mean I'm wrong. I have an opinion, based on actual experience (not Black Beauty/National Velvet films). I'm a teenager in Accelerated - not a 12 year old in Middle school, I've grown up with horses - I'm not an idiot and thus feel I deserve to have an opinion
		
Click to expand...

This is clearly a dig at me for my comments made to you yesterday. Considering your age you you are presenting yourself as a professional trainer and rider, you must understand people will question your knowlegde. I am sorry but learn to be wrong with grace, you rub people up the wrong way then winge like a teenager on here (oh wait, you ar a teenager) 




			2.) I don't follow the mob here on HHO (you know posts always tilt to one side of the argument with everyone just agreeing, and then you always get that one person challenging the public opinion, and of course they consequently get executed for it. I'm usually that one person)
		
Click to expand...

Maybe they are agree because, shock horro, you might be wrong? You are forever learning, you do not know everything.




			5.) I ride in a double at shows - occasionally in a Top Hat (In SA you're allowed to from Elementary onwards), shoot me. I choose to ride in a Top Hat knowing the consequences, if I fall of and crack my head open that's my problem
		
Click to expand...

I am sorry but i am going to draw on your age again here, i have seen pictures of you riding and at your young age _I_ am uncomfrotable with the fact you do not wear a hard hat. I can understand it is an honour to wear a top hat, but you havent the best balance in the world and mentioned yourself that you were getting bucked about in your last show...i think it is a self point of view that its your head and your  life. If you fall off an become a vegetable, think of all those people lifes you affect, your OH, your parents, your friends? They will have to look after you 24/7, all because you wanted to wear a top hat like edward gal et al..... sorry but you are very young and far too cocky for my liking. You need to learn humility before you alienate yet more people who are wiser, older and have a much knowledge then yourself.... life experience teaches you, not necessarily text books.

My rant over, i hate cocky, know-it-all teenagers,


----------



## PolarSkye (13 February 2012)

Saucisson said:



			I have no problem if other people want to give me advice whether they're more experienced or not.  If I don't agree that doesn't stop me thanking them and being polite.
		
Click to expand...

This!  

P


----------



## QueenOfCadence (13 February 2012)

black_horse said:



			My rant over, i hate cocky, know-it-all teenagers,
		
Click to expand...

I hate cocky, know-it-all adults. So we're fair


----------



## Clannad48 (13 February 2012)

Perissa said:



			LOL at a lot of these posts.


I think Reiki is a load of codswallop, as is spiritual communication - "your horse has a traumatic weaning", yeah right how often do you hear that old chestnut!
		
Click to expand...

PMSL


----------



## rhino (13 February 2012)

black_horse said:



			This is clearly a dig at me for my comments made to you yesterday. Considering your age you you are presenting yourself as a professional trainer and rider, you must understand people will question your knowlegde. I am sorry but learn to be wrong with grace, you rub people up the wrong way then winge like a teenager on here (oh wait, you ar a teenager) 

Click to expand...


----------



## Puzzles (13 February 2012)

QueenOfCadence said:



			I hate cocky, know-it-all adults. So we're fair

Click to expand...



(Though I am an adult)


----------



## Puzzles (13 February 2012)

Ignore this post, misquoted!


----------



## black_horse (13 February 2012)

QueenOfCadence said:



			I hate cocky, know-it-all adults. So we're fair

Click to expand...

Ah but you see, my child, i am a good deal older then you and have worked on a few 'pro; yards.

Getting lent a ready made horse does not make you a professional dressage trainer. The SRS riders are not allowed to be called pro riders until they have hadhe ground the full charge of one stallion, from foal to training to do all the advanced air's above the ground movements. 

I am not cocky, i know my limitations, but what you mis-read as cocky is infact confidence. Because i am right and i am just offering you the olive branch to not be wrong for once.


----------



## black_horse (13 February 2012)

Puzzles said:





(Though I am an adult)
		
Click to expand...

:O meanie


----------



## Puzzles (13 February 2012)

Aces_High said:



			I haven't gotten as far as drinking whilst riding
		
Click to expand...

I have...


----------



## Puzzles (13 February 2012)

black_horse said:



			:O meanie 

Click to expand...

Well I do believe I once argued that black was white (honestly) because I just couldn't back down  ... I wouldn't want to be a teenager again!


----------



## Tonty Tont (13 February 2012)

I love this thread 

Yes, my pony is only 13hh. Yes, I would look better on a bigger horse. No, I'm not going to sell him - he means the world to me and I love him to pieces 

No, I have NOT ruined Tont. Before I owned him, he was scared of people, and could not be caught or rode. Now he is can be caught, rode, and isn't scared of strangers. However, I don't know what the hell gives you the right to say that I have ruined him 

No, I don't ride Tont often, and I don't compete him. This does not mean that I know nothing about horses, and that he is wasted.

I do feed Tont treats - from the hand, and have even given him carrots from my mouth   He is well mannered and lovely to be around.

I have smacked Tont, and even the other horses who share his field. I don't beat them, but they now respect me. I am not getting injured because their owner is too scared to set boundries.

I love my pony, and we have a wonderful bond - so I don't see why people think they have the right to look down their noses at me.


----------



## PolarSkye (13 February 2012)

Fact 1:  I know my horse better than you, so please refrain from telling me how I should feed/shoe/rug/ride/school/stable/manage him - unless I ask for specific advice . . . I don't offer unsolicited advice to you, please extend me the same courtesy

Fact 2:  If I don't feel like riding, I don't ride . . . it doesn't mean my horse is "wasted"

Fact 3:  If you choose not to insure your horse and my horse kicks yours don't come crying to me for the vet bill . . . end of 

Fact 4:  No, he doesn't "need" matchy, matchy numnahs and bandages, but I like them, so he has them

Fact 5:  No, he doesn't "need" to be clean either . . . but it drives me potty when he's dirty (he's grey) so if I choose to spend ridiculous amounts of time titivating then that's really up to me

Fact 6:  Manners cost nothing . . . 

P


----------



## PapaFrita (13 February 2012)

QueenOfCadence said:



			I hate cocky, know-it-all adults. So we're fair

Click to expand...

Ahh yes, I remember being a teenager *fond memories*. I only realised much later what a tit I was (I really was quite embarrasingly obnoxious) Me. Myself. Moi.


----------



## PapaFrita (13 February 2012)

Puzzles said:



			Well I do believe I once argued that black was white (honestly) because I just couldn't back down  ... I wouldn't want to be a teenager again! 

Click to expand...

Oh yep, been there... God I wasted so much time trying to be right and have the last word. I cringe at myself!!

HOWEVER, I think it IS possible to argue that black is white as colour doesn't _actually_ exist; it's all about light


----------



## black_horse (13 February 2012)

PapaFrita said:



			Ahh yes, I remember being a teenager *fond memories*. I only realised much later what a tit I was (I really was quite embarrasingly obnoxious) Me. Myself. Moi.
		
Click to expand...

Thats a good quote, because soon it will be only her, herself and erm....nope, just her.


----------



## neddynesbitt (13 February 2012)

MeganLindsx said:



			(I will probably get shot for this but...)

Barefoot is not always the answer!!
		
Click to expand...

I won't shoot you, we can get shot together cos I totally agree with you


----------



## PapaFrita (13 February 2012)

black_horse said:



			Thats a good quote, because soon it will be only her, herself and erm....nope, just her. 

Click to expand...

I really was an arse, but I don't think I could've done anything about it at that age.


----------



## Shantara (13 February 2012)

I have some more..

I matchy matchy and decorate Ned (Hell, I'd go totally Native American/Arabian garb if I could be bothered!) so long as it's not bothering him/interfering with his work, I don't see the problem.

Manners cost nothing. For horses OR humans.

I can only see Ned once a week, so our progress is very very slow. Please think about that when making comments.

I've never owned a horse before, that also doesn't make me an idiot.


----------



## Oberon (13 February 2012)

Heartbars and wedges aren't always the answer


----------



## black_horse (13 February 2012)

I prefer horse's over humans, they have more sense most of the time 

My horse is special and i can call her fat/thick/twit/ponie if i like. If you dont like it, i have a few names for you too. 

Don't misjudge my confidence for being cock, i do not know everything nor do i act like i do, but i do know a bit 

I know my horse a lot better then you, she is not overworked, she is very very happy.

I do not hunt but i support it.

Everyone has the right to decide what is best for their horse.

Dont think i am quite because i am a walk over, i can be a right B!tch


----------



## Puzzles (13 February 2012)

PapaFrita said:



			Oh yep, been there... God I wasted so much time trying to be right and have the last word. I cringe at myself!!

HOWEVER, I think it IS possible to argue that black is white as colour doesn't _actually_ exist; it's all about light 

Click to expand...

 Yup, sounds familiar! 

I'm not going to speak on behalf of all teenagers, but one of the best things about being part of a forum community is how much one (as in everyone) can learn. The world would be an increedibly boring place without debate and differing opinions and all that, but how can we ever solve problems and develop if we never consider other points of view?
People can be ignorant, naive, wise, open-minded regardless of age.
Even concepts that I feel extremely strongly about (of which there are many) I can just about consider that there might just, just about be another way ... i.e. smacking horses. I really, really don't like it, for personal reasons as well as out of principle. However in as non-self-righteous a way as possible  I'm definitely going to state what I think but I have absolutely no intention of shoving any of my oninions down another person's throat. I might think (or even say, if it's been a particularly difficult day) that I think someone is wrong about something. However that doesn't mean I don't think they have the right to go ahead and do what they believe is right. I think it's also as much how an opinion is stated that is as important as what is stated.
Completely going O/T now ... but basically I for one am up for embracing everyone's differences!


----------



## I*HM (13 February 2012)

rhino said:










Click to expand...

As a teenager myself I actually find this very funny (the picture that is)
But then I'm perhaps not a typical teen  I've no problem with pointing out that I'm still only learning and will gladly get help/guidance from someone more experienced than me (that's how I've managed so far anyway). I'm keen to learn and if someone is worth learning from and has the time to teach me and will squeeze everything I can from them.

But at the same time I can appreciate how lucky I am to have a family that support my horse/and possible insanity and I've every intention of doing all I can to make the most of my time at home (scary thought, I could be gone from home by next year!)

Also, even me 2 years ago would make me cringe now - talk about a right hopeless madame! I would like to think I'm now less dense (or at least can mask it better )


----------



## mystiandsunny (13 February 2012)

HeatherAnn said:



			- I cringe whenever I read posts about horses being "bullies". Its just wrong. How exactly can a horse be a bully.
		
Click to expand...

A human bully picks on one person repeatedly to make themselves feel better by making that person feel miserable.  So no, in that specific meaning, horses can't be bullies because they simply wouldn't understand that concept.

However, human husbandry practices have created a horse specific type of 'bully' - a member of the herd who has been socialised incompletely/badly and never learnt how to be with other horses properly.  I have one of those.  She grew up with other foals exclusively, and was the biggest.  There was always food, but it was a free for all.  She only knows how to communicate by biting/kicking, and will leave a mark.  She also doesn't know when to back down - she simply won't.  My biggest mare civilized her to a point over several years of hard work (she took on the role of mother/teacher, somewhat late but better than never!), but the tendencies are still there and it's safest just to have the two of them out together.


----------



## rhino (13 February 2012)

I*HM said:



			As a teenager myself I actually very funny (the picture that is)
		
Click to expand...

I should have put a disclaimer with the pic saying that there are some absolutely _amazing_ teenagers on this forum, who I would be honoured to let ride my horse and trust them entirely   Many, many are far more talented already than I'll ever be   

Even the most novice rider can express a valid opinion, and in fact may spot something more experienced riders will miss. I hope all the lovely teenagers on here don't think us oldies have anything against them in general


----------



## NinjaPony (13 February 2012)

I rug my unclipped welsh section a. He is in legwraps and a heavyweight atm, sometimes with a fleece underneath. I know my pony, don't try and tell me that he doesn't need them, or I am mollycoddling etc. My pony, I know him best.


----------



## I*HM (13 February 2012)

rhino said:



			I should have put a disclaimer with the pic saying that there are some absolutely _amazing_ teenagers on this forum, who I would be honoured to let ride my horse and trust them entirely   Many, many are far more talented already than I'll ever be   
 I hope all the lovely teenagers on here don't think us oldies have anything against them in general 

Click to expand...

Not in the slightest!
Gosh, hope my post didn't sound accusing or anything, I just genuinely did find it very funny


----------



## Lolo (13 February 2012)

Oh, god. I am out of the teenage years now (since November, so a proper adult ) and oh god. There are posts which make me cringe- QueenOfCadence, I would be bloody careful if I were you. You have posted so much information on here I know your name, what school you attend, your brother's name (he's good at music, yes?)... But I also know about your boyfriend's recent surgery which I doubt he wants half the horsey population in the UK knowing all about. I post about someone, but I double check what I say with them before I say it. I'd just be careful if I were you


----------



## black_horse (13 February 2012)

I have already located her facebook, home address, school address, competition records, blog from 2010, epetition sight, you tube channel etc etc.

Took around 10 seconds......anything on the internet is traceable...especially pictures....


----------



## *hic* (13 February 2012)

QueenOfCadence said:



			I hate cocky, know-it-all adults. So we're fair

Click to expand...


Well I was going to say, again, Montessori has a lot to answer for!


----------



## *hic* (13 February 2012)

black_horse said:



			I have already located her facebook, home address, school address, competition records, blog from 2010, epetition sight, you tube channel etc etc.

Took around 10 seconds......anything on the internet is traceable...especially pictures....
		
Click to expand...

Even when she can't decide on the spelling of her horse's name - or whether she bought it from a dodgy dealer with unknown history or knows all its history from birth.


----------



## black_horse (13 February 2012)

Or when the new horse she has to train is actually her mothers horse 

and if i remember, pro riders are judge on their competition records....

http://www.ghsinfo.co.za/Memberdetails.aspx?MemberID=10116


----------



## Goldenstar (13 February 2012)

Girls put that teenager down at once stop shaking her now down down Bad ponies


----------



## TheBayMonkey (13 February 2012)

1. My horse will also get a smack if he pushes his luck. Biting, kicking, rearing, invading my space is not "character".End of.
2. He's not barefoot, he just doesn't have shoes. He's not on a special diet and I don't use a trimmer and he's never been lame as a result. I do it because he's never shown signs of needed shoes (and yes he's hacked out on different terrain for hours in the summer).
3. Just because your horse is on a high fibre, no taste, no cereal diet and is doing well, I will feed mine what I feel works for him. I didn't ask for feeding advice and I don't want to "borrow some from you just to try it".
4. If my horse is being a bugger in the school I will ride him until he does what I ask, if it takes another hour then we will be there for another hour. As a result of doing this for a whole year he has learnt to try and do it first time. I don't care if its not perfect, he's listened to me and tried. He now has lovely manners and still plenty of character. 

Think that's about it. Aaaannnddd breathe!


----------



## PapaFrita (13 February 2012)

Dee O'Dorant said:



			Well I was going to say, again, Montessori has a lot to answer for!
		
Click to expand...

I had to Google that *blush* But now I'm a little more erudite than I was 5 minutes ago  Yay me!


----------



## HeatherAnn (13 February 2012)

This is getting a bit out of hand. A bunch of grannies picking on a young girl. Hang your heads in shame! :O


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (13 February 2012)

Funnily enough i have bought MY stuff for ME to use- not you. And especially not without asking. 

Yes i use a stronger bit for hacking and jumping. I would like to be able to stop and be safe. I also dont wont to be hauling on a snaffle and would rather have something stronger and use it less.


----------



## Enfys (13 February 2012)

HeatherAnn said:



			@enfys. I don't believe that horses are capable of harassment. QUOTE]

Ah, there you have it, the whole point of this thread - our ability to agree to disagree and still get along without chucking eggs at each other.

I believe they are, and you don't. Not a problem at all on my part. 

*Toddles off to start a new thread on this subject.*
		
Click to expand...


----------



## black_horse (13 February 2012)

Goldenstar said:



			Girls put that teenager down at once stop shaking her now down down Bad ponies
		
Click to expand...

*snorts*


----------



## black_horse (13 February 2012)

HeatherAnn said:



			This is getting a bit out of hand. A bunch of grannies picking on a young girl. Hang your heads in shame! :O
		
Click to expand...

hey!! just because me hip, knee and leg hurts, dont write me off as a grannie :O


----------



## HeatherAnn (13 February 2012)

@enfys - not a problem here either. People have raised good examples that my feeble amount of knowledge have no explanation for


----------



## Lolo (13 February 2012)

HeatherAnn said:



			This is getting a bit out of hand. A bunch of grannies picking on a young girl. Hang your heads in shame! :O
		
Click to expand...

I'm only marginally older than her, and I just wanted to make the point that she's very open on here, potentially to the detriment of her internet safety. I have no interest in her, but it's worrying how little thought a young teenager has put into what she says. 

I know I'm easily found out but equally you'll just know my full name. My FB is closed to anyone who isn't my friend, barring a photo album and a few innocuous status'. If you google me, nothing comes up related to me- you have to put my old school in. If you put my horse's name in too, you get 2 results. I'm not very traceable!


----------



## black_horse (13 February 2012)

Lolo said:



			I'm only marginally older than her, and I just wanted to make the point that she's very open on here, potentially to the detriment of her internet safety. I have no interest in her, but it's worrying how little thought a young teenager has put into what she says. 

I know I'm easily found out but equally you'll just know my full name. My FB is closed to anyone who isn't my friend, barring a photo album and a few innocuous status'. If you google me, nothing comes up related to me- you have to put my old school in. If you put my horse's name in too, you get 2 results. I'm not very traceable!
		
Click to expand...

Ive managed to find your facebook, il message you on there


----------



## Goldenstar (13 February 2012)

Lolo said:



			I'm only marginally older than her, and I just wanted to make the point that she's very open on here, potentially to the detriment of her internet safety. I have no interest in her, but it's worrying how little thought a young teenager has put into what she says. 

I know I'm easily found out but equally you'll just know my full name. My FB is closed to anyone who isn't my friend, barring a photo album and a few innocuous status'. If you google me, nothing comes up related to me- you have to put my old school in. If you put my horse's name in too, you get 2 results. I'm not very traceable!
		
Click to expand...

Are you a secret agent or in the witness protection programme do tell !!!!


----------



## Lolo (13 February 2012)

Go for it b_h- you can't get much off that though  Add me though!

Goldenstar, no just someone who finds it really scary how much people willingly put out in the open about who they are, especially when they're young!


----------



## Enfys (13 February 2012)

HeatherAnn said:



			@enfys - not a problem here either. People have raised good examples that my feeble amount of knowledge have no explanation for 

Click to expand...

Gah. I forgot to add the darn smilies 



Ah, but we only have your word for it that you have 'a feeble amount of knowledge' you could be a famous horse behaviourist incognito for all we know. 
I think a lot of people on here are much more than they choose to seem.


----------



## Paint Me Proud (13 February 2012)

I will ride my horse without a nose band on his bridle whether you think it's 'correct' or not. He doesnt need it so i'm not using it!


----------



## Holly Hocks (13 February 2012)

Wow - to all those people saying that they don't care what other people do with their horses, and they don't want to hear "might need a saddler/is it's back ok" why do you bother either asking in the first place or reading the responses?  In fact why bother to be on the forum at all?


----------



## Goldenstar (13 February 2012)

Holly Hocks said:



			Wow - to all those people saying that they don't care what other people do with their horses, and they don't want to hear "might need a saddler/is it's back ok" why do you bother either asking in the first place or reading the responses?  In fact why bother to be on the forum at all?
		
Click to expand...

It beats doing the housework.


----------



## sakaspuds (13 February 2012)

I know, PF is secretly the TROLL
She hasnt got many posts eh

PF - you have been rumbled

Goes to hide....


----------



## HeatherAnn (13 February 2012)

Am I the only one who is jealous of not being cyber stalked? It must be single valentine's day woes haha


----------



## ABC (13 February 2012)

HeatherAnn said:



			Am I the only one who is jealous of not being cyber stalked? It must be single valentine's day woes haha
		
Click to expand...

I was going to offer to cyber stalk you, until I realised how wierd it would sound


----------



## HeatherAnn (13 February 2012)

ABC it's definitely the thought that counts


----------



## black_horse (13 February 2012)

If you want to be cyber stalked, just post your name below


----------



## MeganLindsx (13 February 2012)

Oberon said:



			Heartbars and wedges aren't always the answer

Click to expand...

Aaaa touche!


----------



## ABC (13 February 2012)

HeatherAnn said:



			ABC it's definitely the thought that counts 

Click to expand...

Haha, well the thought was definately there 

If you google my name nothing comes up  (well, nothing that's relevant!  ) I don't have FB anymore, it's been deactivated for about a year


----------



## HeatherAnn (13 February 2012)

Posting my name would make it too easy  but after this thread I'm going to be SUPER careful about what I post.


----------



## JFTDWS (13 February 2012)

black_horse said:



			This is clearly a dig at me for my comments made to you yesterday. Considering your age you you are presenting yourself as a professional trainer and rider, you must understand people will question your knowlegde. I am sorry but learn to be wrong with grace, you rub people up the wrong way then winge like a teenager on here (oh wait, you ar a teenager) 

Maybe they are agree because, shock horror, you might be wrong? You are forever learning, you do not know everything.

My rant over, i hate cocky, know-it-all teenagers,
		
Click to expand...

Exactly.  The arrogance of QoC to assume that because she can't do something, it is simply not possible - to contradict the SRS of all people - for no other reason than that she personally cannot do it   If you cannot see why your posts attract the responses they do, you really need to take a step back and try to look at them objectively, QoC.  You may think you are some sort of training guru, but your experiences are, despite what you believe, limited.

BH, I hate cocky teenagers too 



rhino said:










Click to expand...

Awesome 



Annielusian said:



			I've never owned a horse before, that also doesn't make me an idiot.
		
Click to expand...

On the other hand, it does mean that you lack a lot of the knowledge and experience of many posters on here - regardless of what you seem to think


----------



## Sherbie (13 February 2012)

Loving this thread, was reading at work earlier but had to stop due to funny looks in the office 

* Dont judge me because im a first time owner, yes I have made mistakes and will probs always make them but that dosent mean that im daft or dont give a $^£^!  

* I will always ask for advice and tips (no matter how, many years down the line) as its good to get others opinions, whether advice is taken or not, its only polite to thank someone.

* my confidence is crap just now but it dosent mean im a "plank" to be walked over and treated like an idiot, I am NOT!! Dont think these people realise the length I am going to to 'get back to normal'

Yes, when I was a teenager I knew everything, what I didnt know was not worth knowing!    btw sometimes it is actually dangerous not listen to safety advice given to you by people know you or even dont know you! Come back to me when your in 20s and are paying for your own, looking after them and working!  Then you can talk to me about strict turn out times!

Loving how this thread is turning into who can find who on FB and google!  Its scary how little (or lots in some cases) info you need these days to trace somebody!  Think I may take up cyber stalking, defo more interesting than cleaning the house hehe


----------



## ABC (13 February 2012)

rhino said:










Click to expand...

Oi.  

I'm still technically a teenager, which is wierd, I feel like I'm at least in my thirties


----------



## rhino (13 February 2012)

ABC said:



			Oi.  

I'm still technically a teenager, which is wierd, I feel like I'm at least in my thirties  

Click to expand...

 Like I said in a later post, there are a number of exceptional teenagers on here who I have a lot of respect for, you are one of them!


----------



## CorvusCorax (13 February 2012)

Another fact to deal with - if some of the people on this forum were made of chocolate, they would eat themselves. 

Thankfully the worst of the terrible stuff I have ever come out with was published only in poetry journals and fanzines, most of which I have since found and burned. I hope


----------



## ABC (13 February 2012)

rhino said:



 Like I said in a later post, there are a number of exceptional teenagers on here who I have a lot of respect for, you are one of them!
		
Click to expand...

Haha, in that case I'll let you off   I've only just read your later post, so that'll teach me to comment on a thread without reading the whole thing  

And thanks


----------



## black_horse (13 February 2012)

Sherbie said:



			Loving this thread, was reading at work earlier but had to stop due to funny looks in the office 

* Dont judge me because im a first time owner, yes I have made mistakes and will probs always make them but that dosent mean that im daft or dont give a $^£^!  

* I will always ask for advice and tips (no matter how, many years down the line) as its good to get others opinions, whether advice is taken or not, its only polite to thank someone.

* my confidence is crap just now but it dosent mean im a "plank" to be walked over and treated like an idiot, I am NOT!! Dont think these people realise the length I am going to to 'get back to normal'

Yes, when I was a teenager I knew everything, what I didnt know was not worth knowing!    btw sometimes it is actually dangerous not listen to safety advice given to you by people know you or even dont know you! Come back to me when your in 20s and are paying for your own, looking after them and working!  Then you can talk to me about strict turn out times!

Loving how this thread is turning into who can find who on FB and google!  Its scary how little (or lots in some cases) info you need these days to trace somebody!  Think I may take up cyber stalking, defo more interesting than cleaning the house hehe 

Click to expand...

cyber stalking > lemon pledge


----------



## Shantara (13 February 2012)

JFTD said:



			On the other hand, it does mean that you lack a lot of the knowledge and experience of many posters on here - regardless of what you seem to think 

Click to expand...

Did I say I know more than people here? No. I said it doesn't make me an idiot.
I'll freely admit I don't know what feed horses need, I don't know how often to get shoes done, I don't know what jabs/vaccines horses need and several other things. I'll learn before I get my own, however.

ETA: If you google me, you get a few OLD drawings of mine and some photos of my friends...I'm also an Eventer apparently! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgJ36Ttz1OU


----------



## Sherbie (13 February 2012)

JFTD, I like the fact that you have pointed out that its lack of experience and knowledge that can make first timers stuggle.  

Its the asking when not sure or the research your willing to put in (no matter your experience) we all 'know' our horses but sometimes need advice


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (13 February 2012)

I change my horses diet frequently.  If I didn't own a feed merchants then all they would get is haylage.  As it is, they get whatever is out of date.  I found the best fun was Spillers racehorse cubes... actually, LOTS of fun!!


----------



## Shantara (13 February 2012)

Sherbie said:



			JFTD, I like the fact that you have pointed out that its lack of experience and knowledge that can make first timers stuggle.  

Its the asking when not sure or the research your willing to put in (no matter your experience) we all 'know' our horses but sometimes need advice 

Click to expand...

Well put! We can all learn from someone. I really dislike when people ask for help on this site and get shot down. Every experienced person has been a first time owner, I'm sure you've all got rugs wrong and fed the wrong thing or taken the wrong approach to a naughty horse. That's how you get experience.


----------



## DragonSlayer (13 February 2012)

An interesting thread, with an unpleasant under current...

Young people learn by modeling, can't see much evidence of that here. 'Cocky' teenagers are often lacking in confidence, no matter what they say or do. 

I have always found the phrase 'Do as you would be done by' useful to follow...


----------



## JFTDWS (13 February 2012)

Sherbie said:



			JFTD, I like the fact that you have pointed out that its lack of experience and knowledge that can make first timers stuggle.  

Its the asking when not sure or the research your willing to put in (no matter your experience) we all 'know' our horses but sometimes need advice 

Click to expand...

Oh indeed - but it's also about taking the advice given graciously!  There are many first time owners and non-owners on here who have my utmost respect.  The comments I made there relate specifically to that poster who seems incapable of listening to advice.  It's not about doing things wrong - it's about accepting that you did something stupid and it's probably as well not to try it again


----------



## Holly Hocks (13 February 2012)

DragonSlayer said:



			An interesting thread, with an unpleasant under current...

Young people learn by modeling, can't see much evidence of that here. 'Cocky' teenagers are often lacking in confidence, no matter what they say or do. 

I have always found the phrase 'Do as you would be done by' useful to follow...
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this ^^^


----------



## Shantara (13 February 2012)

JFTD said:



			Oh indeed - but it's also about taking the advice given graciously!  There are many first time owners and non-owners on here who have my utmost respect.  The comments I made there relate specifically to that poster who seems incapable of listening to advice.
		
Click to expand...

I'm very good at listening to advise thanks, I just refuse to listen to people who are rude to me. When my threads turn nasty I actually get a lot of nice PMs from various people who say the same thing, they just have manners, are polite and kind.


----------



## Emilieu (13 February 2012)

Holly Hocks said:



			Agree with this ^^^
		
Click to expand...

Me too.


----------



## JFTDWS (13 February 2012)

Annielusian said:



			I'm very good at listening to advise thanks, I just refuse to listen to people who are rude to me. When my threads turn nasty I actually get a lot of nice PMs from various people who say the same thing, they just have manners, are polite and kind.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, if you only listen to those who sugar coat their words, you'll miss out on a great deal.  Especially on here.


----------



## Sherbie (13 February 2012)

Oh dear!
Dragonslayer is pretty much on the ball with this one! x


----------



## Shantara (13 February 2012)

JFTD said:



			Unfortunately, if you only listen to those who sugar coat their words, you'll miss out on a great deal.  Especially on here.
		
Click to expand...

There's a difference between sugar coating and having manners.

Did I get a foal? No.
Did I, infact, get a horse at all? No. I'm loaning Ned first to get experience. If I feel I can't handle that, I'll be going back to just riding.
I'm learning how de-spook Ned and it's working very well. 
I'm trying to work on my jumping position and my hands.
Actually, I think I'm doing everything that I've been suggested on here, you just don't see 'behind the scenes' as it were.

I'm very obviously still learning, as are we all. If we were a little more helpful towards each other and not so rude and mean, this would be a much nicer place.


----------



## Ravenwood (13 February 2012)

JFTD said:



			Oh indeed - but it's also about taking the advice given graciously!  There are many first time owners and non-owners on here who have my utmost respect.  The comments I made there relate specifically to that poster who seems incapable of listening to advice.  It's not about doing things wrong - it's about accepting that you did something stupid and it's probably as well not to try it again 

Click to expand...


JFTD - didn't you, quite recently, rip to shreds a new poster who asked for advise on their young horse after just a couple of replies on her thread?  And when others joined you with the sarcasm and amusement you carried it on until one or two people actually stuck up for her and you ended up apologising?

It would seem that your views on other forum members are to be held as gospel often without empathy or understanding, yet am I right in thinking that you are only in your early twenties?

Life is not always so black and white - there are many shades of grey.


----------



## Ancient Hacker (13 February 2012)

QueenOfCadence said:



			I hate cocky, know-it-all adults. So we're fair

Click to expand...


I don't have the energy to hate anybody (I'm too bloody exhausted) but this: Q of C, you're a talented girl, and very articulate for one so young. You also have strong opinions, which I think is particularly important in SA where females are, quite frankly, not necessarily treated as they are in Europe or elsewhere.

But FFS please wear your damn hat, girl!  We ALL felt invincible at your age  , and even now I have to remind myself to put the damn hat on, but I have been to enough funerals and visited enough people in ICU over the years..... please?


----------



## Aces_High (13 February 2012)

Puzzles said:



			I have...  

Click to expand...

I think you misquoted (I might have just made that word up - looks funny but sounds right!) me   I haven't got as far as boozing at 0700!!!!  I thought the whole point of hunting was to be boozing whilst riding or have I got that wrong?


----------



## Ancient Hacker (13 February 2012)

black_horse said:



			If you want to be cyber stalked, just post your name below 

Click to expand...


Black_horse, with respect, I don't think it's fair of you to have outed the young girl earlier. Is it possible to go back and delete the link that identifies her?

Like her, I live in South Africa, which has a relatively small equestrian community. It also isn't the safest place on the planet, as it happens.  

She is a minor child, and if you have been "clever" enough to effectively identify her on a public forum,  then I don't think your conduct is very responsible. Sorry to be blunt. She's a kid, and if she is not especially sensible on the internet, then I think the more experienced forumites should protect her identity rather than exploit her by exposing her.


----------



## JFTDWS (13 February 2012)

Ravenwood said:



			JFTD - didn't you, quite recently, rip to shreds a new poster who asked for advise on their young horse after just a couple of replies on her thread?  And when others joined you with the sarcasm and amusement you carried it on until one or two people actually stuck up for her and you ended up apologising?

It would seem that your views on other forum members are to be held as gospel often without empathy or understanding, yet am I right in thinking that you are only in your early twenties?
		
Click to expand...

Nope, not early 20s   I don't expect others to "hold my views on other forum members as gospel" at all - that would be a very peculiar view point - you are welcome to make your own minds.  I am not alone in my views, I am certain, but I wouldn't presume to dictate your opinion as I wouldn't allow your opinions to influence my own 

I think your analysis of that situation is unfair.  A number of posters had posted sarcastic comments prior to my involvement in the thread.  I did entertain a few jokes with other posters, and I did suggest the poster was unwise in their choice of purchase.  And on the strength of the information they had_ at that point_ provided, I stand by those opinions.  However, as the thread developed, I came to reaslise that the poster in question was not, as it appeared at first, away with the fairies - they had simply not been very clear about their intentions in the first place.  As such I apologised for the assumptions I had made.  I am always willing to admit that I am wrong.  I would love for the poster in question here to prove me wrong too


----------



## JFTDWS (13 February 2012)

Ancient Hacker said:



			She is a minor child, and if you have been "clever" enough to effectively identify her on a public forum,  then I don't think your conduct is very responsible. Sorry to be blunt. She's a kid, and if she is not especially sensible on the internet, then I think the more experienced forumites should protect her identity rather than exploit her by exposing her.
		
Click to expand...

I think BH's point was that she has made herself very identifiable, which was highly unwise...  Unfortunately, there's nothing on this thread which anyone couldn't work out for themselves if they had ill-intent towards QoC.


----------



## rhino (13 February 2012)

Ancient Hacker said:



			She is a minor child, and if you have been "clever" enough to effectively identify her on a public forum,  then I don't think your conduct is very responsible.
		
Click to expand...

The poster has her real name in her profile, and has mentioned her horse's full name and posted links to her riding school. I feel the irresponsible one here is QoC (and her parents). Was this the place to point it out, probably not but if you do post too many recognisable details it is inevitable that someone will work out who you are sadly


----------



## Ancient Hacker (13 February 2012)

JFTD said:



			I think BH's point was that she has made herself very identifiable, which was highly unwise...  Unfortunately, there's nothing on this thread which anyone couldn't work out for themselves if they had ill-intent towards QoC.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, JFTD, but we shouldn't make it easier for anyone out there the trace a forum member, irrespective of whether he/she's been a bit silly....
(Meantime, I can only dream of what it must be like to ride bareback in the snow... love your pics, and most envious!)

Edited to add: I'm clearly a bit slow, I live in the same country and hadn't managed to work out who she is


----------



## dafthoss (13 February 2012)

Having fun JFTD??


----------



## YorksG (13 February 2012)

IMO if a person is old enough to post on the internet without parental supervision, then they have to be responsible for what they make avaialable to the public. I would have hoped that if a person lives in an unsafe country that their parents/gaurdians would have educated them as to what was and what was not appropriate to post. It really is not the responsibility of other forum members to do that for them.

As for the original point of the thread, if you want to follow a particular discipline, then for goodness sake accept the rules of turn out and tack, don't expect them to hange for you, they won't! FACT


----------



## Ancient Hacker (13 February 2012)

YorksG said:



			IMO if a person is old enough to post on the internet without parental supervision, then they have to be responsible for what they make avaialable to the public. I would have hoped that if a person lives in an unsafe country that their parents/gaurdians would have educated them as to what was and what was not appropriate to post. It really is not the responsibility of other forum members to do that for them.

As for the original point of the thread, if you want to follow a particular discipline, then for goodness sake accept the rules of turn out and tack, don't expect them to hange for you, they won't! FACT
		
Click to expand...

YorksG, agreed - but without meaning to be personal, you don't have teenage kids, do you? I'm guessing, obviously, but generaly they can be, at best, unwise. I remember cantering around the countryside with neither hat nor tack,  not even a halter.... simply because I was a teenager and my parents weren't looking. I rest my case


----------



## JFTDWS (13 February 2012)

Ancient Hacker said:



			Agreed, JFTD, but we shouldn't make it easier for anyone out there the trace a forum member, irrespective of whether he/she's been a bit silly....
(Meantime, I can only dream of what it must be like to ride bareback in the snow... love your pics, and most envious!)
		
Click to expand...

I do agree, in principle.  I just don't think that editing this thread will help   (Though it should probably be done anyway - out of principle!).

Ahh, I love the snow - it's the best bit of the British weather   Thanks!



dafthoss said:



			Having fun JFTD?? 

Click to expand...

Not really, it's a bit slow on here tonight   Nobody's biting!


Maybe I should post some footage of you abusing Rob or hacking the poor love out in that double or something to liven things up?


----------



## dafthoss (13 February 2012)

Go for it if you need some light entertainment for the evening  I would have thought it would have been a bit more intresting on here what with it being half term


----------



## JFTDWS (13 February 2012)

dafthoss said:



			Go for it if you need some light entertainment for the evening  I would have thought it would have been a bit more intresting on here what with it being half term 

Click to expand...

I'm amazed by the apparent lack of "interesting" half term specials 

Hmmm *plans new thread*


----------



## Ancient Hacker (13 February 2012)

Back to PF's facts....

10. My horses sleep on hay. Not straw, not funny rubber matty things, shavings, wooden pellets (not sure we even get them in Africa) but hay.  They can sleep on their bedding, eat it, or p on it.  And I empty my stables completely every morning, wash out, and put in fresh bedding all over again in the evening.  Not obsessive at all.


----------



## YorksG (13 February 2012)

Ancient Hacker said:



			YorksG, agreed - but without meaning to be personal, you don't have teenage kids, do you? I'm guessing, obviously, but generaly they can be, at best, unwise. I remember cantering around the countryside with neither hat nor tack,  not even a halter.... simply because I was a teenager and my parents weren't looking. I rest my case 

Click to expand...

No I don't, but when I had parental responsibility for a vulnerable teenage girl, I made absolutely sure that she didn't post anything which would expose her to any risk at all! (she is now in her 30's and able to manage her own risks  )


----------



## Ancient Hacker (14 February 2012)

YorksG said:



			No I don't, but when I had parental responsibility for a vulnerable teenage girl, I made absolutely sure that she didn't post anything which would expose her to any risk at all! (she is now in her 30's and able to manage her own risks  )
		
Click to expand...

YorksG, couldn't agree with you more. When I'm not mucking out my stables and making up nice hay beds , I'm running around after my teenagers who are rather outspoken (surprise) and inclined to mouth off on FB etc given half a chance. It's insane how different the risks to teenagers are these days, compared with my youth. Back in 1927.


----------



## black_horse (14 February 2012)

Ancient Hacker said:



			YorksG, couldn't agree with you more. When I'm not mucking out my stables and making up nice hay beds , I'm running around after my teenagers who are rather outspoken (surprise) and inclined to mouth off on FB etc given half a chance. It's insane how different the risks to teenagers are these days, compared with my youth. Back in 1927.
		
Click to expand...

Better teenagers get red faced and learn about security on here then face more grave consequences elsewhere....

The majority of teenagers with access to instant chats are getting up to more then you realise and making themselves rediculously vulnerable. It took one photograph from a post on here for me to locate the girl in question. Unfortunately the internet is likea  giant map of everything you get up to and every piece of information you choose to display, the good and the bad. I was once a cocky teenager, and i made my far amount of mistakes and arrogant opinions. But i am not being cocky here, i am actually genuinely concerened about the vast amount of detail i was able to find....

to QoC, i dont mean to come across as arrogant, but sometimes us adults say what we feel you need to hear. If you are going to stick your head above a wall and voice an opinion on a forum, expect someone to take aim and try to shoot you down. Dont take the comments to heart, learn from them and remember, no one on here wishes ill on anyother poster/person.


----------



## NoltonSeaShell (14 February 2012)

I will never understand why people love to cause a bit of friction on a thread! 

Or believe that they are in the right and that's the end of the discussion and will not listen to a word the other side has to offer 

Everyone makes mistakes... And for those who say you don't lier lier bums on fire!  

But seriously guys, ok people makes mistakes on here, exaggerate a bit, contradict themselves, etc etc but everyone of us will have done that once or twice in our lives so there's no need to point out and judge somebody's flaws in public! Everyone has them whether they believe it or not. 

I also think if everyone was talking face to face about 95% of these sarcastic and sometimes mean comments would never be said. 

Sometimes it's hard to judge how the person meant what they said over text, so if you don't have anything nice to say don't say it at all! There's always a nice way to put your opinions across


----------



## PapaFrita (14 February 2012)

black_horse said:



			Better teenagers get red faced and learn about security on here then face more grave consequences elsewhere....
		
Click to expand...

When I was a teenager, way back in the dark ages, and there WAS no internet, and I lived in Buenos Aires, which back in the 80s was INCREDIBLY safe. My friends and I stayed out SOBER and unsupervised until 5-6 in the morning. HOWEVER if I did or said something foolish/irresponsible/stupid/insensitive/rude (and I did ALL of these) I was told so in no uncertain terms. Nobody cared if I was offended or not. Thank GOD that they did. I can't imagine what sort of a***hole I'd be if they hadn't!!!!!!


----------



## PingPongPony (14 February 2012)

Well, i'm one of the teenagers on here. I don't think that i'm invincible or that i know everything, i'm happy to learn, in fact i LOVE to learn and when i don't know something i will ask someone who does. What annoys me is when trying to find a loan horse recently, the second the owner knows my age they are absolutely sure that because im young i will be unable to handle and ride anything above 14.2hh, i'm 5ft11 (yes that tall and am still a teen) and i have long legs, i look ridiculous on anything thats 14.2hh and under (personal experience here, have rang about a few bigger horses and after telling them my experience then my age i was told to go and look for something more suitable like a 14.2hh pony). I do know that due to my age i will have a lot less experience than a person that is older than me but it still doesn't make me incapable of handling a horse. I'm not in any way trying to say that all adults are like that because i know that a lot of them aren't. I guess i'm just fed up of being a teenager as unfortunately there are so many of us that are the cocky know it all types. I get on a lot better with adults than with people my own age, i find it easier to talk to them and have a nice conversation and a laugh, yet with other teenagers i sometimes dont get their way of thinking. I have been told by many adults that i'm 16 going on 30 though. I care about things that teens do not even think about, eg. global warming and pollution, i do try to save energy as much as i can and i do really care about what happens to our planet for the future generations. I'm 16 and i have known what i want to be since i was 7, the day i swore to be a vet, someone said to me ''don't be silly, you will change your mind 1000 times before you become whatever you'll become'', well guess what, since that day i have been working towards being a vet, i have chosen my GCSE's to help me get there and i have now chosen my A levels to suit the job, i have also been to see several unis and have chosen top 3, i have also chosen the one i'd really like to go to, i';ve also done the research as to what i need to get in and despite being 16 i already have 9months work experience to go on my CV for the uni, no not riding stables but the type the uni likes, farms, lambing etc. I guess i'm abnormal thou. 

Going back to the main point of this thread 
1. No, my horse does not need 6 months to settle down before i ride it, if it has comepeted then arriving at its new home and being ridden is no different to shows. i dont tend to go to a venue weeks before the comp so my horse can settle.
2. I'm not the worlds best rider and i do think lessons are beneficial, even if you have your own horse.
3. My horse is ridden in a 3 ring gag xc or hacking, and if i tried to ride it in a snaffle i would never stop.
4. i love matchy matchy
5. i call my horse ''a pony in disguise'' and treat it like one, she's spoilt but is the best behaved horse on our yard
6. when i say that my horse doesnt like little people (children) and little animals, i'm not joking, so please do not bring your child to pat it and act suprised when it pulls faces and backs off, she wont bite but she doesnt like it so please respect that


----------



## quirky (14 February 2012)

It's a pity this thread took a turn from the sentiment it was posted with.

Personally, I find it extremely disturbing that somebody boasts about cyber stalking on here and being able to track people down. Why ?
You know, we had a man in SB who did this and he upset/worried quite a number of people. It is equally worrying when it is a mentally unstable female!

I'm with DragonSlayer on this one.
There is really no need  for some people to be so downright nasty. I am embarrassed for some of you and how you portray yourselves


----------



## Ancient Hacker (14 February 2012)

black_horse said:



			Better teenagers get red faced and learn about security on here then face more grave consequences elsewhere....

The majority of teenagers with access to instant chats are getting up to more then you realise and making themselves rediculously vulnerable. It took one photograph from a post on here for me to locate the girl in question. Unfortunately the internet is likea  giant map of everything you get up to and every piece of information you choose to display, the good and the bad. I was once a cocky teenager, and i made my far amount of mistakes and arrogant opinions. But i am not being cocky here, i am actually genuinely concerened about the vast amount of detail i was able to find....

to QoC, i dont mean to come across as arrogant, but sometimes us adults say what we feel you need to hear. If you are going to stick your head above a wall and voice an opinion on a forum, expect someone to take aim and try to shoot you down. Dont take the comments to heart, learn from them and remember, no one on here wishes ill on anyother poster/person.
		
Click to expand...



Black-horse, thank you for what you wrote above. I hope QoC will take it to heart. As an aside, I wonder how much of any possible irksomeness is from the name she has chosen, which of itself comes across as possibly snooty, albeit unintentionally or ironically - I chose the most innocuous name I could when registering here. As to too much detail, I've learnt from experience that even snippets of info can get you identified in RL ...  Maybe QoC has learnt a new self-preservation skill which will stand her in good stead in the future. I would love to see more positive stuff, like Black_horse's above,  to maybe develop some savvy in the younger members.


----------



## eahotson (14 February 2012)

Whats she said thats so BAD.I read her post and TBH its no worse than or better than most.


----------



## quirky (14 February 2012)

Eahotson - I think it's some personal vendetta


----------



## TheoryX1 (14 February 2012)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha PF, you wicked girl, you have made me laugh, very, very hard.  My PA is wondering what on earth I am doing.  I am going to read the whole of this thread tonight with a glass of wine.

Some facts from me:

1  Teenagers are vile!  I have a nearly 17 year old version and for the most part she is ok, but when she is vile, she is vile.  They do not listen to you, take you for granted, ask you for money and oh, expect you to pay for everything for their horse and then demand expensive, branded stuff.  I am so glad she is not into matchy matchy stuff though.  She would be up for adoption if she was.

2   I do ride my horse bareback.  He is a 14.3 hh mw cob, who has a nice broad back and not much in the wither area.  I do wear a hat though.  Mini TX cannot ride her horse bareback as she will get bucked off.  I dont really like riding him bareback as riding him is like riding a sewing machine, err rather bouncy.

3   Both of my horses are shod, but I have no feelings either way for bareback.  If it works for you, then do it.

4   I do smack my horses if they are naughty.  I have a bargy cob and an opinionated mare who will take a chunk out of you at feeding time if she is kept waiting for her meals.  I dont treat them cruelly or abuse them, but a swift smack does stop over half a tonne of horse getting its own way.

5   I feed my horses the cheapest, crappiest feed our feed merchant stocks.  They are both good doers, and our mare does extremely well on it, even when the eventing season is in full swing.  The only supplement fed is glucosamine to my 19 year old cob.  If it aint broke, dont fix it and they both look extremely good on it, with plenty of energy  

6  I dont personally go much for parelli or any form of 'Natural horsemanship' and those that treat the likes of Pat Parelli or Monty Roberts or their ilk as gods makes me cringe.  I have seen a lot of it, and to me it just seems like common horse sense.  If it works for you though then fine, I dont really care.

7  Matchy matchy.  Yuck.  It does look absolutely glorious but seriously, why waste your money on it.  However, each to their own and before I get shot down in flames, I DO NOT GIVE A DAM IF YOU DO IT, NOR AM I CRITICISING YOU PERSONALLY, I just choose not to spend my hard earned cash on matching bandages and saddle cloths.  Some of these saddle cloths cost over £90 each, and although  have a very, very good job and can afford to buy them, I would rather not, but its each to their own.

Will now get on with some work, which I really should be finishing .......... oh dear.


----------



## TheBayMonkey (14 February 2012)

TheoryX1 (on my phone so can't quote), I'm a 16 year old and I don't expect my mum to pay a penny for my horse. Its my hobby so it should be me who pays for it. I have a weekend job and I save hard to pay for my livery bills, vet/dentist fees, feed, bedding, tack, rugs etc. I hardly ever go out or buy myself things and buy the best I can afford not because its branded, but because it will last me a lifetime. Sorry if your teenager expects money from you and for you to pay for everything but not all of them are like this


----------



## DragonSlayer (14 February 2012)

TheoryX1 said:



			1  Teenagers are vile!  I have a nearly 17 year old version and for the most part she is ok, but when she is vile, she is vile.  They do not listen to you, take you for granted, ask you for money and oh, expect you to pay for everything for their horse and then demand expensive, branded stuff.  I am so glad she is not into matchy matchy stuff though.  She would be up for adoption if she was.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree.

My son is a teenager, and has been grafting down the horses with me all day. He drives the tractor, shovels ***** and hangs the haynets for me. If he wants something and I say NO then the issue is not pressed, he saves his own money for it, OR asks what jobs he can do to earn more cash. 

He doesn't take us for granted, he makes tea now without prompting, and will get on with the drying-up after tea without being moaned at.

His bedroom is tidy and he puts his washing in the laundry basket. 

Homework is done without moaning at him - shall I hire him out??


----------



## DragonSlayer (14 February 2012)

OH! He isn't into brands either....if it looks fine, then good!


----------



## Shantara (14 February 2012)

TheoryX1 said:



			7  Matchy matchy.  Yuck.  It does look absolutely glorious but seriously, why waste your money on it.  However, each to their own and before I get shot down in flames, I DO NOT GIVE A DAM IF YOU DO IT, NOR AM I CRITICISING YOU PERSONALLY, I just choose not to spend my hard earned cash on matching bandages and saddle cloths.  Some of these saddle cloths cost over £90 each, and although  have a very, very good job and can afford to buy them, I would rather not, but its each to their own.
		
Click to expand...

Not if you use ebay to it's full potential! My entire matchy matchy kit must have cost £100, £120 tops? That includes a rug, fleece, bandages, boots, bridle, saddle pad, stirrup treads, whip, chaps and hat silk! Not saying your anti-matchy is bad, I'm just saying it can be cheap if you look around 

---

I don't think I'm a fab rider because I ride a 'difficult' horse. He was way worse when I started riding him and I enjoy trying to help him! If I can get him to be a good, safe horse, then my work with him will be on the way to completion!


----------



## mik (14 February 2012)

1. If my horse is naughty he/she gets a smack. If I am quick enough 
2. I love a horse with a bit of personality, but invading my personal space is absolutely NOT on.My horse does not barge, he is polite and not afraid to approach me at any time
3. Sometimes my horse (LC) is a little *****. Mine sometimes thinks about it, but knows better, if he flips, very rare, he soon realises I am not going to let him get his way, hit him or yell, fall off or panic, and he gives up very quickly, and we carry on. Sometimes a pat on the neck is enough to diffuse his tension 
4. Yes, I'm sure it's lovely to ride SOME horses bareback. I am too old for this 
5.Not all horses can be hacked out. Mine can, and has improved, but I go where I fancy, when I want. He enjoys it. We don't hack in high winds, neither of us like that, thank you!
6. My horses eat oats. Mine is on a mix, it was thoroughly researched and discussed with the vet, after his last blood test. His supplements are prescribed by the vet, his physio and farrier (my team) and also researched in detail. They are also assessed each month. He is retired. 
7. If I'm not happy with what my farrier/ vet is doing I will ask questions and I will make suggestions. I am not an idiot, they cannot make me feel like an idiot because I will always DO MY OWN RESEARCH Ditto, but I will change them, I have enough training and experience,  to know if they, do not. 
8. I can see that your horse doesn't track up/is behind the vertical/looks more miserable that Totilas ridden my MAR... don't assume everyone is as gullible as you would like them to be.  I can see quite a lot as well, but it is my decision if I choose to comment on a post. I try to be honest and polite at all times. But sometimes I lose my patience as we all do. 
9. For my family; NO Comment 
10 I have done most things equestrian in my time.
I now have a retired lad with a few health problems and we toddle about a bit.
I give a few classes to a few competitors, I do not teach much. 
I try to help if I am asked. 
Sometimes people make me shake my head, with either a wry smile or despair, horses never make me shake my head in despair.


----------



## TheoryX1 (14 February 2012)

DragonSlayer said:



			I disagree.

My son is a teenager, and has been grafting down the horses with me all day. He drives the tractor, shovels ***** and hangs the haynets for me. If he wants something and I say NO then the issue is not pressed, he saves his own money for it, OR asks what jobs he can do to earn more cash. 

He doesn't take us for granted, he makes tea now without prompting, and will get on with the drying-up after tea without being moaned at.

His bedroom is tidy and he puts his washing in the laundry basket. 

Homework is done without moaning at him - shall I hire him out??



Click to expand...

Yes please, in fact can I swap him with Mini TX?  I think a lot of it stems from the fact that she is doing her A levels, its dam near impossible to get a part time job here, and most of her friends and her boyfriend all have jobs and money, so she relies on the bank of mum and dad for cash.  On top of that she competes at BE, not the cheapest of equestrian sports, and even with our sponsor it still costs £££££££.  Mummy has to pay for livery and everything else.

On the plus side, she does do my horse for me when I cant get there due to work commitments, but oh does she make me suffer for it, and if she can get out of doing her horse at the weekend to go out and party, she will, cos she knows mum will do it for her.

She is going through a vile phase, but I guess they are not all the same.

To the 16 year old poster who pays for her own horse - would you like to swap with Mini TX?  She would not know she was born.


----------



## TheBayMonkey (14 February 2012)

I'd gladly swap TheoryX1  although I'd still muck my horses out myself everyday, have a bit of a think for doing it "my way"


----------



## xRobyn (14 February 2012)

RubysGold said:



			3. No i don't feed my horses ad lib hay, they're fat
		
Click to expand...




Perissa said:



			I have 5 horses and none of them have hay ad lib.
		
Click to expand...

This!

If anyone wants to feed my horse ad lib hay I'll let them foot the bill and sort out his weight issues.


----------



## ClassicG&T (26 February 2012)

My pony DOES get nappy and lazy and can be a little s**t, its not his back/teeth/saddle, hes a pony-  being naughty is what they are good at 

Also so what if i dont chsnge my ponys rug from outdoor to stable on a night, he doesnt care and it makes it easier for my dad putting him out in the morning.

I am NOT too big for him, yes i look tall but im not too heavy, hes a fell and i'm 9.8st, he can still jump 3ft with me and loves it.


----------



## Achinghips (26 February 2012)

See signature - bloody happy now!


----------



## Sparkles (26 February 2012)

I'll sit on horses at 2. Shock horror.


----------



## Onyxia (26 February 2012)

PapaFrita said:



			Oh well you're perfectly safe because the RSPCA won't lift a finger until your questionable bit/rug/matchy choices appear in the Daily Fail 

Click to expand...

BH is safe until there is a photo of the lovely D decked out in  matchy matchy stood next to Zara Phillips then


----------



## ShadowFlame (26 February 2012)

I haven't read them all, but my general consensus:

- Hoss will be out, naked, whatever the weather. He doesn't melt, he doesn't even ask to come in. Yes, it's snowed, he's quite happy stuffing his face with hay.

- Hoss does not have shoes. He is not barefoot, and we will not pay silly money for a special trimmer. He's happy, he's sound, that's all that matters.

- Hoss will be fed treats. He doesn't mug, it's used as a reward. This is not an issue. 

- Hoss is ridden treeless. I'm not a bunny-hugger, I'm not mad. He's a young horse that is changing shape and this suits us both.

- Hoss is not gadgeted up and never will be. He doesn't need your martingale, gag, flash, boots, breastplate, crupper and the rest of it. He rides well, if it's not broken, don't fix it.

- Hoss will get a smack if he plays up, much to the disgust of some people. Any animal that size NEEDS manners, and if hoss was to act up towards whoever is above him in the field pecking order, I'm sure the kick he would get would hurt more than any smack.

-Hoss is out in a big herd. He does not need to be separated off "for safety". He is happy pratting around with the rest of them.


----------



## Spotsrock (26 February 2012)

I love my horse without restrictions whether she is good or naughty. 

I trust her with my life and she is the boss in the competition ring. Don't criticise me for it, i'm nervous she is not. She has to jump the damn things I just suggest the order she does it in.


----------



## ClassicG&T (26 February 2012)

I have another

The pony isnt scared/had a bad experience/feels unsafe in the trailer, he just likes being where he is and will stand on the ramp for hours (literally) looking a the scenary. He is very nosey and loves to have a look somewhere new. Once he is in the trailer, he is fine.


----------

